# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  موسوعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة الاعشاب...1

## yassirali66

*الرشـاد ، الحبة الحمراء ، البقدونس الحاد
فوائدة فيالطب القديم و الحديث : التقوية العامة ، فاتح للشهية ، مدر‎‎للبول ، طارد للرياح، مهدئ و ‏مخفض لضغط الدم ، للتقوية الجنسية و عسر النفس ،‎‎للربو و جلاء الصدر منالبلغم و النيكوتين ، فعال في ‏تفتيت الحصى و الرمال و مكافح‎‎للسرطان و الروماتزمو السكري و السل ، يفيد في أمراض الجلد ، لتنقيه ‏البول و طارد‎‎للسموم ، ضدالنزلات الصدرية و الصداع . طريقة الاستعمال : كأس من مغلي الرشاد‎‎صباحاً و‏مساءً و يضاف عليه العسل‎ . 
ويمسك تساقط الشعر، وإذا تضمد به مع‎‎الماءوالملح أنضج الدمامل، وينفع الربو وعسر التنفس وينقي ‏الرئة ويدر الطمث. وإن‎‎شربمنه بعد سحقه وزن خمسة دراهم بالماء الحار أسهل الطبيعة وحلل الرياح ‏ونفع من‎‎وجعالقولنج البارد، وإذا سحق وشرب نفع من البرص وإن لطخ عليه وعلى البهق الأبيض‎‎نفع‏منهما ونفع من الصداع الكائن من البرد والبلغم .

الحـبة السـوداء تعرف باسم :الكراوية السوداء، أوالكمون الأسود
وردحديث في صحيح البخاري عن عائشة - رضي الله عنها - أنه قالت: قال رسول الله - صلىالله عليه ‏وسلم: "إن هذه الحبة السوداء شفاء من كل داء إلا السام، قلت: وما السام؟قال الموت". ‏

الحلبه 
عرفالعرب الحلبة منذ القدم وقد جاء في ( قاموس الغذاء والتداوي بالنبات ) أن الأطباءالعرب كانوا ينصحون بطبخ الحلبة بالماء لتليـيـن الحلق والصدر والبطن ولتسكينالسعال وعسر النفس والربو كما تفيد للأمعاء والبواسير ...... وكذلك إذا طبخت وغسلبها الشعر جعلته مجعدا وجميلا , ونظرا لفوائدها العديدة فقد قال فيها الأطباء ( لوعلم الناس منافعها لاشتروها بوزنها ذهبا ) !! 

الحنـظـل يعرف باسم : الرقيالبرّي - العلقم ـ التفاح المر
ومن أسرارنبات الحنظل العلاجية مساعدته في علاج مرض الجذام، والصمم، واليرقان .. وبعض النسوةفي بعض القبائل يستخدمنه لاضفاء السواد على شعورهن، وتأخير ظهور الشيب!! .. ولكنللأسف نبات الحنظل السوداني وبكل خصائصه واسراره العلاجية التي يتميز بها، الا انهيعد احد اركان الثروة القومية النباتية المهملة والضائعة!!
يستعمل المنقوعالمائي لثمار ولب الحنظل كمشروب شعبي لإزالة حالات الإمساك المزمن، ولتنشيط حركةالأمعاء والمعدة مما يساعد على سهولة الهضم وتقليل الغازات الناتجة. 

رجلالأسد يعرف باسم : ذنيان جبلى
يستعمللمعالجة التهاب المهبل عند النساء؛ بحمام مقعدى من مغلى رجل الأسد بالإضافة إلىكنباث الحقول وذنب الخيل وتبن الشوفان ولحاء قشر البلوط بنسب متساوية. 
- يشرب المستحلب أو المنقوع لحالات الإسهال والتهاب المعدة والأمعاء . 
- ويصنع منه مرهم وصبغة لعلاج الحك المهبلى عند السيدات. 
- لا يستعمل أثناءالحمل لأنه منشط للرحم . 
- يجب استشارة طبيب فى حالات النزيفالرحمي.
رجل الاسد تخفف الوزن وذلك بشرب مغلي رجل الاسد بمعدل ملء ملعقةكبيرة حيث توضع في ملء كوب ماء مغلي وتترك لمدة عشر دقائق ثم تشرب بمعدل ثلاثةاكواب يومياً، كما يستعمل رجل الاسد ايضاً للمرأة النفساء وذلك لمنع الافرازاتالمهبلية وارتخاء الرحم أو البطن
رجل الأسد نبات عشبي معمر يستعمل لعلاجالتهابات المبيض عند النساء وكذلك لعلاج الاسهال والنزيف الداخلي ولعلاج الامراضالمهبلية وارتخاء الرحم والبطن بعد الولادة والاجهاض المتكرر أي ان رجل الأسد خاصبالأمراض النسائية ويوصف ايضاً لمعالجة السمنة والبول السكري، ويؤخذ عادة ملء ملعقةعلى معلقة كوب ماء مغلي ويترك لمدة عشر دقائق ثم يصفى ويشرب والمدة العلاجية اربعةاسابيع فقط، وليس هناك اضرار إذا اتبعت التعليمات وعدم تعدي الجرعة المحددة مرةواحدة في اليوم.

السنـا يعرف باسم : سنامكي ، عشرق
يعرفالسنا على مستوى العالم باسم "سنامكي" لان موطنه الاصلي مكة المكرمة، ويعرف محلياباسم "سنا" وخاصة في مناطق الحجاز وفي جنوب المملكة اما في نجد وبعض المناطق الاخرىمن المملكة فيعرف باسم "عشرق" يوجد من السنا ثلاثة عشر نوعاً واهم هذهالانواع:
1- السنامكي والمعروف علمياً باسم Cassia Angustifolia.
2 السنامكيالحجازي والمعروف علمياً باسم Cassia Acutifolia.
3 الخرنوب ويعرف علمياً باسم Cassia Fistula 
قامت ابحاث كثيرة على اوراق وثمار السنا واثبتت تلك الابحاثفائدة السنا كأفضل مسهل بالاضافة الى تنقية للدم والفتك بالفيروسات والفطرياتوانتجت شركات الادوية كثيراً من مستحضرات السنا. ويعتبر نبات السنا احد النباتاتالمهمة المسجلة في دساتير الاودية الاوروبية والامريكية والهندية والصينية وهناكمستحضرات عدة تسوق في جميع انحاء العالم. وهناك استعمالات داخلية للسنا واخرىخارجية نذكر منها ما يلي:
1- لاشك ان السنا من افضل الملينات إن لم يكنافضلها على الاطلاق ذلك لان مفعوله لا يبدأ الا في القولون حيث يتم تحلله بواسطةالبكتريا القولونية وعليه فانه لا يؤثر على المعدة والامعاء الدقيقة ولا يؤثربالتالي على امتصاص الغذاء بعد فترة الاسهال كما تفعل بعض المسهلات التي يحدث بعداستعمالها خمول لحركة الامعاء فيحدث الامساك بعد الاسهال مما يضطر المرء الى معاودةاستعمال المسهل والتعود عليها. كما لا يسبب السنا تقلصات في الامعاء كماتفعلالمسهلات الاخري. كما ان من محاسن استعمال السنا ان الشخص يستطيع ان ينظم الوقتالمريح لاستعماله فتأثيره المسهل لا يبدأ الا بعد ما بين 8- 12ساعة من تعاطيه ولايمتص من الامعاء. 

 السعد يعرف باسم: سعد، سعادي، سعدي الحمار، سعيط ،مجصة
انه ينفعالقروح التي عسر اندمالها كما انه يفتت الحصى، ويدر البول والطمث، كما يسكن الارياحوينفع المعدة ومطيب للنكهة ومسخن للمعدة والكبد الباردين وجيد للبخر والعفن في الفموالأنف ونافع للثة".

السدر يعرف باسم : عرج ، زجزاج ، زفزوف ، اردج ، غسل ،نبق 
عرفالسدر منذ آلاف السنين، فقد ورد ذكر شجرة السدر في القرآن الكريم فهي من أشجارالجنة يتفيأ تحتها أهل اليمين قال تعالى: { وأصحاب اليمين ما أصحاب اليمين في سدرمخضود وطلح منضود وظل ممدود}.
اذا غلي وشرب قتل الديدان وفتح السدود وازالالرياح الغليظة، ونشارة خشبه تزيل الطحال والاستسقاء وقروح الاحشاء والبرى منه اعظمفعلا، وسحيق ورقه يلحم الجروح ذرورا ويقلع الاوساخ وينقي البشرة وينعمها ويشدالشعر..وعصير ثمره الناضج مع السكر يزيل اللهيب والعطش شربا. ونوى السدر اذا دهسووضع على الكسر جبره واذا طبخ حتى يغلط ولطخ على من به رخاوة والطفل الذي ابطأنهوضة اشتد سريعا.
والثمار تؤكل ليس كغذاء فقط، ولكن لخصائصها الطبية، اذانها تنظف المعدة وتنقي الدم، وتعيد الحيوية والنشاط الى الجسم، كما ان تناول كميةكبيرة من الثمار يدر الطمث عن النساء وقد يؤدي الى الاجهاض

السرو 
وكانالفراعنه يستخدمون اوراق نبات السرو في عدة أغراض من اهمها وصفه فرعونية قديمة لصبغالشعر وكانت تستخدم جذور النبات بعد سحقها وعجنها بالخل ثم توضع على شعر الرأس علىشكل لبخه بغرض تقويته وصباغته
صمغه يلحم الجراح ويحبس الدم مطلقاً ويجفف القروحاين كانت، يحلل الاورام ويجلو الآثار خصوصاً البرحي طلاءاً وشرباً. الغرغره بطبيخهحاراً تسكن اوجاع الاسنان وقروح اللثه ويشد رخاوتها. ثمره طرياً يشد الاجفان ويلحمالفتق اكلاً وضماداً. يطرد الهوام بخوراً، اذا عجن بالعسل ولعق ابرأ السعال المزمنوقوى المعده. صمغه يقطع البواسير. اذا طبخ ورقه مع ثمره مع الاملج والماء والخل حتىيتهرى ثم طبخ ذلك في دهن وطلي به الشعر سوده وطوله ومنع تساقطه. ومع المر يصلحالمثانه وتمنع البول فيالفراش".
هل هناك اضرار للسرو؟
- نعم لا يؤخذالزيت العطري داخلياً على الاطلاق . 

اكليل الجبل
استعملالقدماء اكليل الجبل كما استعملوا سائر الاعشاب العطرية الحافظة في علاج أمراضالرأس والتنفس والهضم وخلط الأطباء الصينيون إكليل الجبل مع الزنجبيل لعلاج الصداعوعسر الهضم والأرق والملاريا . 
تفسد اللحوم جزيئا لان دهونها تتاكسد وتتزنخويحتوي اكليل الجبل وزيوته على مركبات فعاله مضاده للتاكسد فلذلك يتم تغليف اللحومفي اوراق اكليل الجبل المهروسه ليحافظ على اللحوم ويمنحها عطرا منعشا ونكهة ساره .. 
نفس المركبات التي تمنع فساد الطعام تعوق ايضا تاثير الكثير من الجراثيمالتي يمكن ان تسبب العدوى . 
لعلاج الجروح البسيطه يمكنك استعمال بعضالاوراق المسحوقه لإكليل الجبل على المكان المصاب وانت في طريقك قبل تطهير الجرح 
يجب على النساء الحوامل ان يتجنبن المستحضرات الطبيه لإكليل الجبل  
الاقحوان يعرف باسم : الكينا البريه ، ملطف الحمى ، الأزراية ، شجرة مريم 
للاستخدامالشخصي في منع الصداع النصفي سيكفيك القليل من النباتات 
يحتوي الاقحوان علىمواد كيميائية تهدئ عضلات الجهاز الهضمي مما يجعل العشب مضاداً للتقلصات .. جربتناول الاقحوان بعد الاكل للوقاية من اضطرابات الهضم 
ايضا تلطف الاقحوانعضلات الرحم وفي علاج متاعب الحيض 
لا تعط الاقحوان الى اطفال اقل من سنتين 

الأستراجالـس يعرف باسم: القائد الاصفر ، بيقة اللبن 
يساعدعلى تحسين المناعه ويحمى من الاصابة بتليف الكبد 
ويحفز الجهاز المناعي فيالمرضى المصابين بفيروس نقص المناعه الذي يسبب الايدز فقد جرب هذا النبات على عشرةمن المرضى بإصابات فيروسية خطيرة انخفض مستوى الخلايا الطبيعية القاتلة في أجسامهموهي نوع من خلايا الدم البيضاء المتخصصة التي تهاجم مستخلص نبات الاستراجالس بالحقنلمدة 4 أشهر بالمقارنة مع المرضى الذين لم يتناولوا مستخلص الأستراجالس، فإن مستوىالخلايا الطبيعية القاتلة قد ازداد بشكل واضح، كما زادت بقية مكونات جهاز المناعةوتحسنت الأعراض المرضية. 

الأجمــة يعرف باسم: حشيشة الشحم 
اهمفوائد هذه العشبة شيئا عجيباً حيث انه يستخدم كغسول للفم وذلك لاحتوائه على علىمواد كيميائية تسمى Nordihydroguaiaretic تقتل بعض الجراثيم التي تسبب تسوس الأسنانكما تقتل الجراثيم الدقيقه التي تؤدي الى تزنخ الدهون والزيوت 
ومناستخداماتها الاخرى ان مادة NGDA الموجوده في الاجمة تعد مضاداً بكتيرياً وفطرياًومطهراً قوياً مما يساعد في علاج الجروح 
وايضا تعد هذه الماده مضاد اكسده قويمما يساعد على منع تلف الخلايا والذي يعد اساس العديد من الأمراض الضمورية ومنهاامراض القلب والمياة البيضاء وبشكل خاص العديد من السرطانات 
وتؤكد بعضالدراسات ان العشب له تأثير مضادا للالتهاب مما يساعد في علاج التهاب المفاصل 
لعمل غسول الفم استخدم ملعقه صغيره من الاوراق الجافه لكل ربع كوب ماء مغلي 
انقعه لمدة ساعه ثم صفه تغرغر به 
لاتعطى الاجمة للاطفال اقل منسنتين

 الأخدريـة يعرف باسم : نجم المساء
يستعملالنبات ضد الربو والمشاكل الهضمية. ويستخدم الزيت خارجياً لتخفيف آلام الأكزيماوآلام الثدي. كما يعتمد عليه كبار السن في امريكا كافضل نبات لقهر امراض القلبوالسرطان.
وللمصابين بالايدز وجد أن زيت البذور غني جداً بحمض الجامالينولينيك حيث قامت أبحاث في تنزانيا بدراسات على هذا الحامض فوجدوا أن العمرالمتوقع للأشخاص الذين كانوا موجبين لفيروس الأيدز كان أكثر من الضعف عند اضافةحامض جاما لينولينيك والزيوت المفيدة المعروفة باسم الأحماض الدهنية اوميجا - 3 الىطعامهم وعليه يمكن طحن بذور نبات الأخدرية وإضافتها الى الطعام للمصابين بمرضالأيدز. وفي علاج الاكزيما تعتبر المادة الفعالة هي الأحماض الدهنيةالموجودة في زيت البذور يستعمل زيت البذور دهانا لعلاج الأكزيما وكذلك الأمراضالجلدية الأخرى، ويجب عدم استخدام نبات الاخدرية للمصابين بالصرع. 
ويعتبرهذا النبات مادة جيدة كمصدر لمركب Gamma Linolenic acid والذي يخفض كلاً منالكوليسترول وضغط الدم، كما أن لهذا المركب تأثيراً ضد التجلط. وتوجد مستحضراتمقننة من هذا النبات. 

الآذريون يعرف باسم : قوقحان وزبيدة وكحله
وماذاقال عنه الطب الحديث؟
أثبتت الأبحاث ان الأذريون مضاد للالتهابات، يجفف تشنجالعضلات وقابض، مانع للنزيف ويلأم الجروح ومطهر، مزيل لسموم الجسم مولد لطيفللاستروجين. كما ان المواد الراتنجية فيه مضادة للفطور ومضادة للجراثيم والفيروسات. كما انه يقبض الشعيرات الدموية وهذا ما يفسر فعاليته للجروح وأوردة الدواليوالحالات الالتهابية المتنوعة. تستعمل الازهار لعلاج الجروح المتعفنة والقروحالمستعصية وقروح دوالي الساقين وقروح الفراش "وهي القروح التي تحدث في المقعدة أوالكتفين أو كعب القدم عند المرض وخصوصا الشيوخ الذين يضطرهم المرض للبقاء في الفراشمدة طويلة ممددين على ظهورهم، وعلاج النواسير والاحتقان في اصابع القدمين من تأثيرتعرضها للبرد وتشققات حلمة الثدي واليدين وهذه الاصابات تعالج جميعها بمرهم يصنع منازهار الأذريون.
وطريقة صنع المرهم هو هرس ازهار النبات إن كان طازجا أوسحقها ان كانت الأزهار جافة وتمزج مع زبدة الماعز غير المملحة ثم يستخدم دهانا. كماان ازهار النبات تعالج سرطانات الجلد. كما يستعمل مغلي ازهار النبات التي تحتوي علىهرمون جنسي لعلاج الضعف الجنسي عند الذكور والمغلي نفسه يدر الحيض عند النساء ويزيلما يرافقه من آلام، على أن يشرب قبل موعد الحيض المنتظر بثمانية أيام ، ويقال انشرب مغلي أزهار الأذريون ولمدة طويلة يخفف من سرطان الرحم، وطريقة الجرعة هي أخذملء ملعقة من أزهار الأذريون ويضاف لها ملء كوب ماء مغلي ويترك حتى يبرد ثم يعطىمنه ملعقة كبيرة كل ساعتين. ويعتبر الأذريون من أفضل الوصفات للأمراض الجلدية حيثيستعمل كعلاج جيد للحروق وللجروح والالتهابات الجلدية وضد حرقان الشمس وكذلك للطفحالجلدي. 
كما ان الدراسات العلمية أثبتت تأثيره على الجهاز الهضمي فقداستعملت صبغة الأذريون وكذلك مغليه ضد الالتهابات ومن ضمنها قرحة الاثني عشروالأمعاء والقولون. كما يعتبر الأذريون منظفا جيدا للكبد والمرارة ويمكن استعمالهلعلاج المشاكل الخاصة بهذين العضوين. كما ان هذا النبات يمكن استعماله في تنظيمالعادة الشهرية وتخفيف آلامها والنزيف الخفيف بعد انتهاء العادي ويمكن عمل دوشمهبلي في حالة التهابات المهبل. 
يستعمل زيت آذريون الحدائق كمضاد فعالللفطريات والالتهابات، كما تستعمل التويجات خارجيا لمعالجة بعض الالتهابات الجلدية. 
ويستعمل في علاج كثير من أمراض النساء وخاصة التهاب المهبل وتشققات حلمة الثدى،ويعمل كمنظم للحيض ومدر للصفراء، ويستعمل المستحلب لمدة طويلة في علاج سرطان الرحم. 
ويصنع منه مرهم يعالج الاحتقان في أصابع القدمين الناتج عن تعرضها للبرد، وعلاجتشققات اليدين. 
ويستعمل مستحلب الأزهار لاحتوائها على هرمون جنسي لمعالجة الضعفالجنسي عند الذكور. 
تنقع ضمادة في نقيع النبات ثم توضع على الجروح البطيئةالالتئام أو على التقرحات الدوالية. 
يضاف من 5 ـ 10 نقاط من زيت الآذريون إلىماء الحمام لعلاج القلق العصبي والاكتئاب.
هل يوجد مستحضرات من نباتالأذريون؟
نعم يوجد كريم وجيلي نسبة 7%، 10%، مرهم بنسبة 4% ومحلول للعين وصبغةوشامبو.

 البـابـونج يعرف ايضا باسم: الكاموميل، بهار نبيل ، بهار-أقحوان ، تفاحةالأرض 
يقول ابنالبيطار في جامعه "البابونج ينفع من الأعياء أكثر من كل دواء، ويسكن الوجع ويرخي في‏الأعضاء المتمددة ويلين الأشياء الصلبة اذا لم تكن صلابتها كثيرة ويخلخل الأشياءالكثيفة ويذهب ‏الحميات التي تكون من ورم الأحشاء. يسقى طبيخه للنفخ والقولون ويصلحانزيمات الكبد، مدر للبول ‏نافع من الصداع البارد. 
اما ابن سينا في القانونفيقول "يسكن الأورام الحارة بتحليله، ويلين الصلابات التي ليست بشديدة، ‏يقويالأعصاب، يدر البول ويخرج الحصاة".‏
يستعمل من البابونج ازهاره المجففه وهيذات رائحه عطريه قويه تشبه رائحة التفاح ‏
ولقد ثبت علمياً تأثير البابونج علىالالتهابات حيث تستعمل أزهار البابونج كشاي يؤخذ ملء ‏ملعقة وتوضع على ملء كوب ماءمغلي وتترك لمدة عشر دقائق ثم تصفى وتشرب بمقدار كوب ‏في الصباح وآخر في المساء فهويزيل الالتهابات والمغص ومطهر للجهاز الهضمي والتنفسي ‏وفاتح للشهية ومنشط للدورةالدموية وخاصة لدى الأطفال
وإذا تناول الشخص شاي البابونج في ‏الصباح فإنه يقيمن نزلات البرد وآلام المغص العارضة وارتباكات الجهاز الهضمي البسيطة ‏ويرجع هذاالتأثير الى مادة الكمازولين.

الـبوكـو يعرف النبات علميا : Barosma Betulina 
نباتالبوكو. يعرف أيضاً باسم البارسمة البتولية، والبوكو نبات معمر يصل ارتفاعه إلىحوالي مترين ليس له سيقان وأوراقه جلدية القوام منقطة بنقط زيتية. الموطن الأصليللنبات جنوب افريقيا حيث تزرع على نطاق واسع على سفوح التلال كما تزرع أيضاً فيأنحاء من أمريكا الجنوبية، وهناك أنواع من نبات البوكو وتعرف بالبارسمة المحززةوالبارسمة المنشارية وتستخدم بطريقة مماثلة للبارسمة البتولية. الجزء المستخدمالأوراق. تحتوي الأوراق على زيت طيار يضم البوليغون والمنتون والديزوفينول كماتحتوي على مركبات الكبريت وكذلك فلافوبات وأهم مركبات هذه المجموعة ديوسمين وروتين،كما تحتوي على مواد هلامية. تستخدم أوراق البوكو كمطهر بولي ومدر للبول ومنبه للرحمومن الأدوية الجيدة ضد انتفاضات المعدة ولذلك تؤخذ لازالة النفخة والغازات وتفيدأوراق البوكو في علاج التهابات المثانة والتهابات الأحليل وبالأخص عندما يكون لهاعلاقة بمشكلة المبيض ويجب عدم استخدامها من قبل المرأة الحامل لأنها مجهضة تؤخذأوراق البوكو بمعدل ملعقة صغيرة على ملء كوب ماء مغلي وتترك لمدة 15 دقيقة ثم تصفىوتشرب بمعدل ثلاث مرات في اليوم وهو يقلل كثيراً من التهابات القولون والأغشيةالمخاطية المبطنة للأمعاء .
البتـولا يعرف علميا :Betula Pendula 
يعرف باسم : البتولا الذكية الرائحة - شجر الحكمة
شجرةشائعة يبلغ ارتفاعها حوالي 30 مترًا، قليلة الأوراق نوع أزهارها: ناعمة ومرتجفة،تفضل التربة الرملية الرطبة، تنبت إلى جانب أشجار أخرى تتمايز بسهولة عنها بقدهاالضامر والممشوق. 
يعود تاريخها إلى أكثر من 30 مليون سنة، كان الإنسانيستخدمها للعديد من حاجاته لغذائه أولًا، ومن ثم في صناعاته وفي العطور مستعملًاخشبها وقشورها ولزهورها خصائص طبية في مداواة الجروح.
ويستعمل جذور هذاالنبات على نطاق واسع من قبل الهنود الحمر لعلاج الصداع النصفي، يؤخذ ملعقة منمسحوق الجذور وتغمر في كوب ماء سبق غليه ويترك لمدة 10دقائق دون غطا ثم يصفى ويشربمرة واحدة في اليوم.

الجنسنغ يعرف باسم : جذور الرجل ، جذور الحياة ، سانج 
الخصائصالطبية للجنسنغ :
ـ مغلي جذور الجنسنغ مقو عام وخاصة للقلب، ومنشط لجهازالمناعة، ويعدل مستويات السكر والكوليسترول في الدم. 
ـ وتستعمل الصبغةالمستخلصة من الجذر لعلاج الإسهال المتصل. 
ـ يصنع من الجذر مسحوق يؤخذ على هيئةبرشامات أو أقراص بجرعات من 500 مليجرام إلى 4 جرامات كمقو عام، وبجرعات من 1 ـ 2جرام لعلاج الجروح والنزيف. 
ـ من الضروري عدم تناول المنبهات مثل الشاي والقهوةأثناء العلاج بالجنسنغ.
يساعد الجنسنغ الجسد على التكيف مع الكرب والتعبوالزكام بالاضافه الى تغيرات درجات الحرارة والجوع والكرب الفكري والعاطفي 
ويعتبرالجنسنغ منشط منزوع الكافيين يقاوم الاجهاد , قام باحثون اوروبيون بدراسة 232 شخصا تتراوح اعمارهم بين 25 - 60 عاماً يشكون من اجهاد مزمن اعطي نصفهم اقراصلا تحتوي على علاج واعطي النصف الاخر تركيبه تحتوي على 80 مجم جنسنغ بعد 7 اسابيعاظهرت المجموعه التي تناولت الجنسنغ كسلا اقل بصورة ملحوظه ، علق الباحثون على ذلكبان الجنسنغ يقاوم الاجهاد عن طريق مساندة الغدة الكظرية.
اما عن تحسينهلجهاز المناعه فقد وجد الباحثون الصينيون في دراسة على الحيوانات ان الجنسنغ يرفععدد كريات الدم البيضاء والتي تفترس الكائنات الدقيقه التي تسبب الامراض في ذاتالوقت أظهر الباحثون في جامعه جنوب كاليفورنيا ان الجنسنغ يحفز إفراز الانترفيرون ( المركب الذي يفرزه الجسم لمقاومة الفيروسات ) كما تزيد من عمل الاجسام المضادة ( وهي مركب اخر في الجهاز المناعي ) 

الجنــكه يعرف باسم : شجرة كزبرةالبئر
الأجزاء المستخدمه : الأوراق 
تحتويأوراق الجنكة وهي الجزء المستخدم فلافونيات وجنكوليدات وبيلوباليدات. 
تستخدمأوراق الجنكة على نطاق واسع كمادة منبهة لدوران الدم ومقوية ومضادة للربو والتشنجوالالتهابات وتعتبر الجنكة من مضادات الأكسدة القوية وهي معروفة بقوتها وقدرتها علىتنشيط الدورة الدموية وخلاصة العشب يمكنها الوصول إلى أضيق الأوعية الدموية من أجلتوارد الأكسجين إلى القلب والمخ وجميع أجزاء الجسم الأخرى وهذا يساعد على أداءالوظائف الذهنية وهي تساعد على تخفيف آلام العضلات. كما تخفف ضغط الدم وتثبط تجلطالدم بالإضافة إلى تأثيراته المضادة للشيخوخة. والجنكة هي الدواء العشبي الأكثرمبيعاً في فرنسا وألمانيا حيث يأخذها الملايين يومياً من اواسط العمر وتسمى الجنكةبعشبة الذكاء، يوجد مستحضرات مقننة من الجنكة في محلات الأغذيةالتكميلية.
وأثبتت عشبة الجنكة الشائعة فعاليتها في تحسين اليقظة الذهنيةوالقدرات العقلية للأشخاص المصابين بمرض التصلب المتعدد بعد أن نجحت في تحسينالأعراض المرضية عند مرضى الزهايمر.
فقد وجد الباحثون في جامعة أوريجونالأمريكية للصحة والعلوم، بعد متابعة 60 مريضا يعانون من داء التصلب المتعدد، أنأداء الأشخاص الذين تناولوا عشبة “جنكة بايلوبا”، كان أسرع بمعدل الثُّمن فياختبارات القوة العقلية التي تشمل القدرة على التخطيط واتخاذ القرار.
وأشارهؤلاء في اجتماع الأكاديمية الأمريكية للأعصاب، إلى أن تلك العشبة شائعة الاستخدامبين مرضى التصلب المتعدد، حيث يستخدمها 20 في المائة منهم بصورة روتينية، ويجد 39في المائة من أصل ألفي مريض شاركوا في إحدى الدراسات، أنها مفيدة في تحسين صحتهم،ولكن الدراسة الجديدة هي الأولى التي تثبت فعالية هذه العشبة في تحسين الذاكرةوالإدراك والقدرات العقلية وتخفيف الشعور بالتعب والآلام العضلية عند هؤلاءالمرضى.
وأوضح العلماء أن العناصر الفعالة في الجنكة تستخلص من أوراقالأشجار، وقد استخدمها الصينيون منذ آلاف السنين كعلاج عشبي لعدد من الأمراض، وهيتحتوي على مركبات قوية مضادة للأكسدة تعرف باسم “فلافوجلايكوسايد” التي سببتتأثيرات واقية للأعصاب عند اختبارها على حيوانات مصابة في العمود الفقري، كما تحتويعلى مركبات “لاكتون-تيربين” التي تعيق العامل المنشط لصفائح الدم المهمة في تنظيمعمليات الالتهاب ووظائف الأوعية الدموية والتصاق الخلايا الالتهابيةبها

 حشيشة الملائكة يعرف باسم : كرفس المناقع ، البقلة الرئيس
المعروفةعلمياً باسم Angelica Archangelica و هي نبتة معمرة يصل ارتفاعها الى مترين خضراءزاهية سيقانها جوفاء ذات ازهار بيضاء صغيرة تتجمع في خصلات وشكل ازهار جذابة جداًوخاصة في موسم الصيف.
وهي تحتوي على كومازينات وفيتامين ب 12وبيتاسيتوستيرول. وحشيشة الملاك العينية هي العشبة المقوية الرئيسية للحالات التي تعاني منهاالنساء في العينيه.تتناولها ملايين النساء يومياً كمقو منشط وهي تساعد في تنظيمالحيض وتقوي الدم. كما انها تحسن دوران الدم وتفريج عسر الهضم والرياح والمغص. 

تستعمل حشيشة الملاك لعلاج الصدفية حيث تؤخذ طازجة وتفرم ثم توضع علىالمناطق المصابة. او يمكن عمل منها حساء ثم تناولها وبعد ذلك يتعرض الشخص لاشعةالشمس والاشعة فوق البنفسجية.
ويقترح المعالجون بالعطور استخدام زيت حشيشةالملائكة كمادة ضد حرقة القلب عند الكبار
ومن المعروف ان حشيشة الملائكة تحتويعلى زيوت طيارة وبالأخص الجذور واهم مركبات الزيت بيتافللاندرين ولاكتون وكومارينوقد وجد ان خلاصة الجذر مضادة جيدة للالتهابات وهي تستخدم ضد المغص والانتفاخ عندالأطفال تعتبر حشيشة الملائكة مناسبة لعلاج حرقة القلب وبالرغم بأن حرقة القلب ليسلها علاقة بالقلب فإن حشيشة الملائكة مناسبة ايضاً للقلب.

الخطـمي يعرفعلمياً باسم : Ailhaea officinalis
تعرف باسم : الخبيزة المخزنية 
الخطمي أحدالاعشاب لعلاج مرض كرون ويعرف ايضاً باسم الخبيزة المخزنية وهي نبتة معمرة يصلارتفاعها الى حوالي مترين ذات جذور مميزة بيضاء غليظة واوراق قلبية الشكل وازهارقرنفلية اللون. الموطن الاصلي للنبات اوروبا والأمريكيتان. الاجزاء المستخدمة منالنبات الجذر والاوراق والازهار. يعرف النبات علمياً باسم Ailhaea officinalis. تحتوي جذور الخطمي على حوالي 37٪ نشاء وحوالي 11٪ مواد هلامية وحوالي 11٪ بكتينوفلافونات وحمضالفينوليك واسباراجين وسكروز. يستخدم الخطمي على نطاق واسع فقد قالالفيلسوف ثيوفراسطس الذي عاش من 372 - 286 قبل الميلاد بأن جذر الخطمي يؤخذ لعلاجالسعال. وكان الخطمي ذات يوم مكوناً رئيساً في الحلوى التي تحمل الاسم نفسه مارشملو والتي تباع حالياً في الاسواق. يستعمل الخطمي لحماية الاغشية المخاطية ويلطفهاويضاد مفعول الحمض في المعدة والقرحات الهضمية والتهاب المعدة. والخطمي ملين لطيفويفيد كثيرا من المشكلات المعوية بما في ذلك ا لتهاب اللفائفي والتهاب القولون. ومتلازمة الامعاء الهيوجية. يؤخذ ملء ملعقة صغيرة من مسحوق الجذر وتوضع على ملء كوبماء مغلي ويغطى ويترك لمدة 15 دقيقة لينقع ثم يصفى ويشرب بمعدل ثلاث مرات فياليوم.
يعتبر نبات الخطمي من النباتات الجيدة حيث أنها تحتوي على موادهلامية ومفيدة لعلاج التهابات القصبة والكحة وقد وافق دستور الأدوية الألماني علىتداول مستحضر هذا النبات لعلاج حساسية الحنجرة وكذلك الكحة ويمكن عمل شاي من أوراقهذا النبات حيث يؤخذ ملء ملعقة شاي من الأوراق ويضاف له ملء كوب ماء سبق غليه ويتركلمدة عشر دقائق ثم يصفى ويشرب بمعدل مرتين في اليوم. 
كما يوجدمستحضر من نبات الخطمي يباع لدى محلات الأغذية الصحية التكميلية.
تسميهالعامة أيضا الخطمية أو الختمية، وهو من مجموعة الزهورات التي تقبل العامة علىاقتنائها بحماسة واهتمام، وهو يتميز بأزهاره البيضاء الواسعة وأوراقه العريضة،ويمكن الاستفادة من أزهاره المجففة في عمل منقوع يفيد في حالة الإصابة بالسعال أوالتهاب القصبات، كما تستعمل جذوره مطبوخة لتطرية الجلد. 
ويستعمل مغليالخطمي، الذي يحضّر مثل الشاي، في تطرية الجلد وتخفيف آلام والتهابات الحلقوالقصبات

خاتم الذهب يعرف باسم : الجذر الاصفر ، عشبة الفقراء ، عين البلسان، الصبغة الهندية 
نباتعشبي صغير معمر له جذر أصفر سميك وساق منتصبة يصل ارتفاعها إلى 30سم.
يعتبرههنود الشيروكي وقبائل أمريكية دواءً شاملاً. الموطن الأصلي للنبات أمريكا الشمالية. 
الجزء المستخدم من النبات الجذور تحتوي الجذور على قلويدات الأيزوكينولينوأهمها هيدراستين وبربرين وكندين كما يحتوي الجذر على زيت طيار وموادراتنجية.
يستعمل جذر نبات خاتم الذهب كمقو جيد ومضاد للالتهابات ويوقف النزيفالداخلي وملين ومضاد للجراثيم ومنبه للرحم وقابض ويحسن من وظائف القولون والكبدوالبنكرياس. 
والطريقة أن يؤخذ ملء ملعقة صغيرة من مسحوق الجذر وتوضع على ملءكوب ماء مغلي ويترك لمدة 15 دقيقة ثم يصفى ويُشرب بمعدل مرتين في اليوم صباحاًومساء وذلك لعلاج سوء امتصاص الغذاء
ويجب عدم استخدامه من قبل النساء الحواملوالأطفال والمرضعات

زهرة الربيع تعرف باسم : زغدة مخزنية _ زعدة _ كعب الثلج 
زهرةالربيع وهي نبات معمر يصل ارتفاعها إلى 15سم لها أوراق وردية قاعدية وتحمل سيقانهاعناقيد من الأزهار الصفراء جرسية الشكل. 
. يحتوي النبات على صابونيناتثلاثية التربين وفلافونيدات وفينولات وزيت طيار وحمص العفص. 
تستعمل زهرةالربيع على نطاق واسع كمضاد للأكسدة والالتهابات والتشنج 
ويستعمل الجذر بالذاتلعلاج التهابات الغدد الصم حيث يؤخذ ملء ملعقة من مسحوق الجذر ويضاف إلى ملء كوبماء مغلي ويترك لينقع لمدة 15 دقيقة ثم يصفى ويشرب بمعدل ملء ملعقة أكل كل ساعتينويعالج نفس المغلي التهاب الرئة والشعب الهوائية والربو

السحلـب يعرف باسم : ابقع 
الجزءالمستخدم من السحلب هي الدرنات الموجودة تحت سطح الأرض. تحتوي درنات السحلب علىحوالي 50% مواد صمغية وهلامية وعلى بروتين ومواد مرة وعلى حوالي 30% نشا، 13دكسترينوبتوزينات وسكروز والزلات كالسيوم ومعادن وزيت طيار.
الجزء المستعمل من النباتالدرنات التي تشبه الخيى تحتوي درنات السحلب على حوالي 48% مواد هلامية وموادبروتينية ومر ونشا ودكسترين وبتوزينات وسكروز واكزلات كالسيوم وأملاح معدنية وزيتطيار. 
يعتبر السحلب ذو قيمة غذائية كبيرة في أوروبا فهو مقو ومضاد للإسهالالمزمن والمصابين بالدسنتاريا وفي بريطانيا يستخدم السحلب لمرض السل وللناقهين. كمايوصف لحالات التسمم. كما يستعمل لإيقاف نزف الرحم حيث يستخدم لهذا الغرض بأخذ ملعقةصغيرة من مسحوق الدرنات ويوضع فوق النار مع مقدار كوب ماء ويقلب جيدا أولا بأولويضاف إليه السكر ثم يبرد ويشرب بهدوء فيوقف النزيف . 
يستعمل السحلب في العالمالعربي على نطاق واسع وبالأخص في مصر وتركيا وبعض مناطق المملكة وخاصة مكة وجدة فهوذو قيمة غذائية عالية ويستعمل منه مشروب سميك يعرف بالسحلب ويعتقد كثير من الناسانه منشط جنسي اعتمادا على شكله
ويستخدم عادة بعد تحليته بالسكر كغذاء ملطف قابضلإسهال الأطفال وضعاف المعدة وللمصابين بحالات الدسنتاريا. وفي بريطانيا يستخدمالسحلب لمرض السل والناقهين. 
كما يوصف أيضا لحالات التسمم حيث انه ملطف منشطللدورة الدموية ويستخدم السحلب على هيئة حقنة شرجية لحالات المغص المعوي والنزلاتالمعوية

السواك persica salvadoria يعرف باسم : الآراك - الكباث
المحتوياتالكيمائية للسواك 
تحتوي جذور الأراك على فلوريدات أهمها مركب سلفارورينوتراي ميثايل أمين ونسبة عالية من الكلوريد والفلوريد والسيليكا، والكبريت وفيتامينج وكميات قليلة من الصابونين والعفص والفلافونيدات كما يحتوي على كميات كبيرة منالسيتوسترول ومن المواد الراتنجية. 
الاستعمالات الدوائية 
1 ـ ثبتعلميا أن للمسواك تأثير على وقف نمو البكتريا بالفم وذلك بسبب وجود المادة التيتحتوي على كبريت. 
2 ـ ثبت أيضا أن مادة التراميثايل أمين تخفض من الأسالأيدروجيني للفم (وهو أحد العوامل الهامة لنمو الجراثيم) وبالتالي فان فرصة نموهذه الجراثيم تكون قليلة جدا. 
3 ـ يحتوي الأراك على فيتامين جـ ومادةالسيتوشيرول وهاتان المادتان من الأهمية بمكان في تقوية الشعيرات الدموية المغذيةللثة وبذلك يتوفر وصول الدم إليها بالكمية الكافية، علاوة على أهمية فيتامين ج فيحماية اللثة من الالتهابات. 
4 ـ يحتوي الأراك على الكلورايد والفلورايدوالسيليكا وهي مواد معروفة بأنها تزيد من بياض الاسنان. 
6 ـ طلاء الأسنانبمسحوق الأراك يجلو الأسنان ويقويها ويصلح اللثة وينقيها من الفضلات والجراثيم. 
7 ـ أما بالنسبة للكباث (ثمار الأراك) فتقوي المعدة وتحسن الهضم ويخرج البلغمومفيد لآلام الظهر. 
8 ـ إذا جفف الكباث وسحق وسف مع الماء ادر البول ونقىالمثانة ومضاد للإسهال. 
9 ـ يستعمل منقوع جذور الأراك شربا لقتل أنواعالبكتيريا في الأمعاء. 
10 ـ أدخل الأراك في مستحضرات معاجين.

سندروس 
الاسم العلمي : Tetraclinis Articulata
يعرف باسم : سندرك – عرقي الصمغ 
* ماهي محتوياته الكيميائية؟
- يحتوي صمغ السندروس على حوالي 95% احماض ثنائيةالتربين اهمها حمض البايمريك وحمض الكاليتروليك وحمض ساندراسينيك وحمضالساندراسينوليك وحمض السانداراكوليك وحمض الكاليتريزينك. كما يحتوي على مواد مرةوزيت طيار بنسبة ,13% واهم مركباته الغاوبيتا باينين وليمونينوتايموكوينون.

السمسم
Sesame seeds 
يعرف باسم : جلجلان ،سليط ، شيراج 
فوائــده :
اثبتت بعض الدراسات انه يتضمن مضادّ للسّرطان , مضادّ للبكتيريا . بعض منهذه المطالبات قد سوندت بثقافة الخليّة و الدّراسات البشريّة . 
- صرح جيمسدك مورّد العشب البارز أن السّمسم يحتوي على الأقلّ سبعة مركّبات مخفّفة للألم ومصدر غنيّ من مقاومات للتّأكسد.
- زيت السّمسم عالي في الدّهن الغير مشبّع .عندما يستعمل باعتدال, طبقًا لجمعيّة القلب الأمريكيّة 
- لتخفيف القلق أوالأرق , وضع قطرة واحدة لزيت السّمسم غير مطهوّ نقيّ في كلّ فتحة أنف. 
- استخدمه الصينبون لأمراض اللثة والأسنان. 
واكتشف باحثون مختصون في الطبالطبيعى أن السمسم يفيد الكبد ويملك خصائص مضادة لارتفاع ضغط الدم وآثارا مضادةللأكسدة أكثر مما يتمتع به فيتامين E المعروف بقوته وفوائده الصحية. وأظهرت دراسةأجريت في جامعة أوساكا للعلوم الدوائية أن مادة السمسم التي تعرف باسم «سيزامين» ساعدت في الوقاية من ارتفاع ضغط الدم عند الفئران. كما بينت البحوث الحديثة التيقام بها العلماء في جامعة سنغافورة الوطنية، وعرضت في المؤتمر الدولي الثانيللمنتجات الطبيعية، ان السمسم يحمي من تلف الكبد الذي تسببه الكحول ومادة «تتراكلوريد الكربون» ويقلل من احتمال ظهور الطفرات الخلوية المشجعة لنمو الأورامالسرطانية. 

الشعير 
Hordeum-valgara
ومنخصائصه : ملين مقو عام وللأعصاب بوجه خاص , مجدد للقوى منشط للكبد , مخفض لضغط الدم , نافع من الإسهال .
يستعمل الهوردينين (horenine) المستخرج من الشعير حقنا تحتالجلد , أو شراب في علاج حالات الإسهال , والدوسنتريا , والتهاب الأمعاء .
الشعير والامراض العضوية :
مان ماء الشعير المغلى قال عنه القدماء انهنافع للسعال ، وخشونة الحلق ، صالح لقمع حدة الفضول ، ، مدر للبول ، جلاء لما فىالمعدة ، قاطع للعطش ، مطفىء للحرارة وهو يؤخذ من الشعير الجيد مقدار ومن الماءالصافى العذب خمسة امثاله ، ويلقى فى قدر نظيف ، ويطبخ بنار معتدلة ، اءلى يبقى منخمساه ، ويصفى ويستعمل منه مقدار الحاجة محلا ، وهذا فى الشعير الحصى كما جاء فىزاد الميعاد لابن القيم.
الشعير وامراض القلب وضغط الدم 
يتميز الشعيربفاعلية فائقة فى تقليل مستويات الكوليسترول فى الدم لما يحتويه من مركبات كيميائيةلذلك يعتبر الشعير علاجا لامراض القلب ، كما أ كدت الابحاث أن تناول الاطعمة التىتحتوى على عنصر البوتاسيوم _ منها الشعير _ تقى من الاصابة باءرتفاع ضغط االدم حيثان البوتاسيوم يخلق توازنا بين الملح والمياه داخل الخلية.


الشعيروالشيخوخة :
اعطاء جرعت مكثفة من مجموعة معينة من العقاقير التى باءسم مضاداتالأكسدة مثل(E ، A) تساعد فى شفاء حالات الاكتئاب لدى المسنين فى فترة زمنية قصيرة، تتراوح من شهر الى شهرين ، وتمتاز جبة الشهير باحتوائها على مضادلا الأكسدة مثلفيتامين A ، E.كما يحتوى الشعير على نسبة من الميلاتونين ، وهو هرمون يفرز من الغدةالصنوبرية الموجودة فى المخ ، خلف العينين ، وأعلى معدل للاءفراز يكون أثناء الليل، ويقل افراز الميلاتونين كلما تقدم الاءنسان فى العمر ان تلك المادة لها علاقةبالشلل الرعاش وتزيد من مناعه الجسم ، كما تقى الاءنسان من اضطرابات النوم ،والسرطان ، وتعمل على تأخير ظهور أعراض الشيخوخة ، وقد حبا الله عز وجل بعض الاغذيةالطبيعية بتوفر الميلاتونين الطبيعى ومن تلك الاغذية نباتالشعير.
وأثبتت الابحاث التى قام بها معهد البحوث الزراعية بجامعةالبرتا بكندا أهميه الاغذية المحتوية على مادة الشعير على صحة مرضى السكر بفضلاحتوائه على نسبة عالية من الالياف وتأثيرها على نسبة السكر والدهون فى الدم علىالمدى البعيد ، ومن نتائج الابحاث ايضا انه لوحظ نقص فى الشعور بالجوع عند منتصفالنهار ، ومنتصف الليل عند مرضى السكر خلال فترة الدراسة ، كما يمكن الاستفادة منذلك فى علاج البدانة لدى مرضى السكر بتنظيم الطاقة والسعرات الحرارية ، والنتيجةالنهائية لهذا البحث أكدت أهمية غذاء الشعير كوسيلة لزيادة كمية الالياف المطلوبةللجسم القابلة للذوبان ، وغير القابلة للذوبان وبالتالى الاستفادة من الشعير فى فىالتحكم فى نسبة السكر فى الدم نوضغط الدم ، ونسبة الدهون فى الدم.
ومن فوائدالشعير الأخرى أنه مقو عام للاعصاب ، وملين ، وملطف ، ومرطب ، ومنشط للكبد ، ويوصفالشعير لأمراض الصدر ، وأمراض الضعف العام وبطء النمو لدى الأطفال ، وضعف المعدة ،والامعاء ، وضعف الكبد ، وضعف افراز الصفراء ، كما يوصف لاءلتهاب الأمعاء ، وكذلكأمراض التيفود ، وأمراض التهاب المجارى البولية ، والحميات ، وارتفاع ضغطالدم.

 الشيح يعرف باسم : بعيثران، شيح، شيح بلدى، شيحان، شجرة مريم
المكوناتالفعالة طبياً : 
تحتوي القمم الزهرية والأزهار الناضجة غير المتفتحة على «زيتالشيح» ومادة «السانتونين». وفي الأزهار تتراوح نسبة الزيت من 3ر0 إلى 5ر2%، ويفصلمنها بطريقة التقطير بالبخار، وله رائحة الكافور تقريبا. 
وتعتبر مادة «السانتونين» المكوِّن الأساسي في النبات، وهي مادة متبلورة شحيحة الذوبان في الماءتتلون باللون الأصفر عند تعرضها للضوء، واذا استمر تعرضها للضوء تتحول إلى مادةراتنجية بنية اللون. وتختلف كمية «السانتونين» باختلاف نوع الشيح، ومكان زراعته،ووقت الجمع. وهناك أنواع عديدة من الشيح لا تحتوي على مادة «السانتونين» لكنهاتستعمل لاستخراج زيت الشيح أو كنبات زينة في تنسيق الحدائق أو في التجارب العلميةالتي تجرى لزيادة محتوى الأزهار من مادة «السانتونين». 
الشيح في الطبالشعبي : 
يعرف الشيح جيدا في الطب الشعبي. اشتهر في العطارة المصرية، وعرف عندالعرب لعلاج الكثير من أمراض الأجهزة التنفسية والهضمية والبولية والتناسليةوالعصبية. 
أهم مناطق تجارة الشيح : 
باكستان هي الموطن الأصلي لنباتالشيح حيث تنتشر زراعته بكثافة في مناطق شرق وشمال باكستان خاصة في وادي كورام، إذينمو فيها نوع يحمل اسم المنطقة؛ وهو يحتوى على نسبة جيدة من مادة «السانتونين» تصلإلى 3ر2%. ويتم استخلاص الزيت والمادة الفعالة منه وتصدر إلى جميع أنحاء العالم. وتنتشر زراعة الشيح أيضا في تركستان حيث يُشكِّل فيها تجارة واسعة ويصدر منها لجميعأنحاء العالم. ويزرع كذلك في روسيا التي احتكرت تجارة مادة «السانتونين» المستخرجةمنه لسنوات طويلة. وبهذا يعد محصولا اقتصاديا هاما في تلك الدول. 

الشفلـح 
CAPPARIS 
يعرف باسم : كبر، قبار، كبار، لصفاف، لصف، شفيح، قطن،سلبو، ورد الجبل، شوك الحمار، اصف، شالم، فلفل الجبل، لوصفة، علبليب، عصلوب، تنضب،ضجاج، سديرو
المحتوياتالكيميائية لبنات الشفلح:يحتوي النبات على مواد مرة وجلوكوزيد يعرف باسم روتينوانزيم مايرونيز واحماض روتيك، ولابريك، وبكتيك وصابونين وقلويد الستاكادرين وسكروزيوت طيارة مع رائحة تشبه رائحة الثوم وكذلك جلوكوزيدات كبريتية
وثمارهتؤكل حيث تشبه التين اليابس في الشكل وحتى في الطعم. والجذور تستخدم لخفض سكر الدم. أما الأوراق فيقال انها تفيد في التهابات الكلى.

الصبــار
Aloe Vera
العائلة : الفصيلة الزنبقية 
يعرف باسم : الصبر 
الاستعمالات 
وهناك استعمالات داخلية وأخرى خارجية للصبار على النحو التالي: 
أولا : الاستعمالات الداخلية. 
_ لحالات الامساك والمغص يستعمل عصير الصبار الطازجبمعدل ملعقة أكل صباحا قبل الافطار. 
_ لحالات سوء الهضم وضعف الكبد والمعدةيستعمل عصير الصبار بمعدل ملعقة شاي صغيرة يوميا. 
_ يؤخذ الصبار بمقدار 50 ـ 100 ملجم كمقو وملين لحالات الامساك وحالات سوء الهضم. كما يؤخذ بمقدار 100 ـ 500ملجم كمسهل ولتنشيط تدفق الصفراء. 
_ العصارة الطازجة للصبار مفيدة لقرحةالمعدة والامعاء. 
ثانيا: الاستعمالات الخارجية 

_ تستعمل العصارةالطازجة مباشرة على الحروق أو الجروح حيث يعمل على تكوين طبقة عازلة ضد الجراثيموتشفي الحروق والجروح بسرعة فائقة.
_ يستعمل كدهان لتهدئة داء المفاصل. 
_ تستعمل العصارة الطازجة لعلاج حب الشباب وأي التهابات جلدية أخرى وذلك كدهان. 
_ يستعمل كمادة مطرية لبشرة الجلد ومضاد للفطريات. 
_ توقف العصارة الطازجةالنزيف. 
_ يستعمل الصبار على نطاق واسع في تركيب كثير من مقويات الشعروالشامبوهات. 
_ كانت النساء في الماضي تستخدم عصارة الصبر لفطام الرضع حيث تدهنحلمة الثدي بالعصارة والمعروفة جدا بشدة مرارتها حيث يمص الرضع حلمة الثدي يتذوقالمرارة الشديدة فيكره الثدي وينفطم. 
ويؤكد د. جابر على ان هناك محاذيرلاستعمال الصبر وهي: 
_ عدم استخدامه من قبل الحوامل وكذلك خلال العادة الشهريةوعدم اعطائه للأطفال دون سن الثانية عشرة والتقيد بالجرعات المحددة ولا ينصحبالاستمرار في استعماله لأكثر من اسبوعين. 
كما يجب عدم استخدامه إذا كانتهناك التهابات في الامعاء أو في القولون والاستمرار في استعماله داخليا يؤدي إلىانخفاض معدل البوتاسيوم في الجسم الصفصاف 
Crack Willow
الاسم العلمي : Salix fragilis 
العائلة : الصفصفافية
يعرف باسم : حور أسود- تاليز زاست- باكسي
يحتويالصفصاف على ساليسين وحمض العفص وقلويدات وجلوكوزيدات ويعتبر الصفصاف بجميع انواعةمصدرا أساسيا لمادة " ساليسين " التي يصنع منها الأسبرين وأستخدم لأول مرة عام 1833م
وقد أثبتت الدراسات الجديدة فعالية خلاصة لحاء شجرة الصفصاف كعلاجلآلام أسفل الظهر كالعقاقير الدوائية التقليدية, وتسبب آثارا جانبيةأقل.
فقد وجد الباحثون بعد متابعة 228 مريضا مصابين بآلام أسفل الظهر، أنالأفراد الذي تناولوا أربع كبسولات من الخلاصة المعيارية للحاء الصفصاف، تحتوي على 240 ملليغراما من مادة "ساليسين" يوميا, أو حبة واحدة من 12.5 ملليغراما من دواء "روفيكوكسيب (فيوكس)" المضاد للالتهاب لمدة أربع أسابيع، أن لحاء الصفصاف كان فعالاكالدواء تماما.

العرقسوس 
Licorice
الاسم العلمي : Glycyrrhiza glabra
العائلة : البقولية
الجزء المستخدم : الجذور
يستعملمنقوع العرقسوس في الصيف كشراب مرطب لذيذ الطعم ومدر للبول منشط للكبد ومدر‏للصفراء ومعالج لعسر الهضم ممايجعله من أفضل الملينات الخفيفة التي لاتسبب مغصاًولا ‏تورث الادمان.‏
ومشروب العرقسوس مفيد جداً في حالات قرحة المعدةوالتهاباتها حيث تكون محتوياته طبقة ‏عازلة تحمي القرحة من الحمض المعدي كما انالعرقسوس مقو ومنق للدم ويستعمل احد ‏مركباته بنجاح في علاج مرض أديسون احد انواعامراض فقر الدم الشهيرة.‏
ويستعمل العرقسوس في أدوية الكحه كملطف وطار للبلغمالى جانب طعمه الحلو الذي يخفي ‏مرارة الدواء وتستخدم عصارة جذوره طبياً في عملعجينة سوداء اللون تمزج بقليل من المواد ‏المهدئه والمسكنه بنسبه2% لاستعمالها فيالتهابات الحلق والحنجرة الرشح وبحة الصوت ‏ويستخدم الصيادلة مسحوقه سواغاً جافاًلصنع الاقراص الدوائية كمانع لالتصاقها وساتر لطعمها ‏المر.‏
وقد وجدللعرقسوس تأثير هرموني أنثوي كما يفيد في علاج التهاب الغشاء البلوري للرئه ‏وعلاجالتهابات البنكرياس المزمنه كذلك يعالج العرقسوس تقرحات الفم ووجد له أيضاً تأثير‏مضاد للفطريات.‏
ويستعمل مسحوق العرقسوس ممزوجاً بالكبريت السنامكي والشمرلتليين الأمعاء ومكافحة ‏الامساك ويعتبر هذا المسحوق المركب من أجود وأقدم الأدويةالمعروفة عند العرب ولايزال ‏يستعمل في الطب الى يومنا هذا كملين وملطف وتتركب هذهالوصفه من 40 جرام زهر الكبريت ‏و 40 جرام شمر و 60 جرام عرقسوس و 60 سنامكي و 200جرام سكر نبات ‏
إن ملعقة صغيرة واحدة من هذا المزيج تؤخذ مساء كل يوم كفيلةبتليين الأمعاء أما الملعقتان ‏فتعملان عمل المسهل.‏
إلا أن أهم فائدة وجدتللعرقسوس هي دوره المهم في تنبية غدة الكظر وهي الغدة الرابضة فوق ‏الكلية والتيتفرز الكورتيزون وهذا العقار السحري يفيد في معالجة الكثير من الامراض ‏كالروماتيزموالحساسية والربو وطائفة كبيرة من أمراض الجلد والعين وهذه الفائدة جعلت ‏العرقسوسيتبوأ مكانه مرموقه في عالم الطب وتجعل تكاليف العلاج بالكورتيزون الغالي الثمن‏منخضة التكلفة وفي متناول أي انسان فضلاً عن الامان التام في استخدامه. وعلىالجانب الآخر ‏تبين أن العرقسوس يسبب زيادة ملحوظه في عدد ضربات القلب وارتفاع ضغطالدم ويحتفظ ‏بالماء والاملاح ويحدث نقصاً في عنصر البوتاسيوم لذلك يوصي المتخصصونبعدم استعمال ‏العرقسوس والضغط أو الذين يعانون من السكنه نظراً لاحتوائه علىاكسلات الكالسيوم فإنه ‏يضر الكلى الضعيفه او المريضة ‏ 

 
العشر 
giant milkweed, Sodom apple
الاسم العلمي : Calotropis Procera 
العائلة : العشارية 
يعرف باسم : الخيسفوج، الأشخر، الوهط، عشار، كرنكا،برمباك، برنبخ
لقداستعمل العشر من مئات السنين في المداوة حيث ورد ذكر نبات العشر (الأشخر) في الطبالمصري القديم فقد ورد في قرطاس "هيرست" الطبي وصفة تتعلق بالأوعية الدموية يدخلفيها الأشخر وهي مكونة من أشخر + دوم + دقيق قمح بحيث يطحن الجميع ويوضع على المكانالمصاب.
كما ورد ذكر العشر في تراث الطب العربي القديم حيث يقولالتركماني (694ه) في كتابه المعتمد في الأدوية المفردة، إن لنبات الأشخر تأِثيراتطبية مثل مسهل وينفع من السعفة والقوباء طلاءً، وسكر العشر جيد للمعدة والكبد وينفعالكلى والمثانة، وينفع من البياض العارض في العين إذا اكتحل به وهو يحد البصر. ويقول أيضاً إن لبنه من السموم القاتلة حيث يفتت الكبدوالرئة.
ويقول داود الانطاكي في العشر إن من فوائده الطبية أنالنبات إذا طبخ في الزيت حتى يتهرأ ابرأ من الفالج والتشنج والخدر طلاءً. أما اللبنفيأكل اللحم الزائد وينفع من القراع ويسقط الباسور طلاءً ويطرد البق بخوراًوفرشاً.ويقول داستور من الهند إن مختلف أجزاء النبات ذات أهمية اقتصادية. العصيراللبني للنبات يحتوي على انزيم هاضم للبروتين، يشبه الببسين وفي الهند يستخدم اللبنفي تحضير خميرة تعرف باسم "جلاى" كما يحضر منه شراب غير سام يعرف باسم (بار). 
كما يعطي النبات أليافاً قوية بيضاء حريرية تشبه في خواصها أليافالكتان. وهي واحدة من الألياف النباتية القوية التي تقاوم الماء العذب والماءالمالح. وتستخدم هذه الألياف في صناعة خيوط حيالة الملابس وخيوط السجاد وشباك صيدالأسماك وصيد الطيور وصناعة الملابس. أما الفحم الناتج من حرقها فتستخدم في صناعةالبارود.
ويقول الشوربجي في العشر: إنه يستعمل كملين للأمعاء، طاردللديدان، ودواء للقرحة، الرماد مقشع للبلغم ودواء لحصر البول، الأوراق توضع ساخنةعلى البطن لشفاء ألم المعدة، الأزهار مقوية فاتحة للشهية، علاج للربو، وتستعملالأزهار في الهند لعلاج الكوليرا، العصارة اللبنية تستعمل لعلاج البثراتالجلدية.أما عقيل ورفاقه من السعودية فيقولون إن الأزهار تستعمل لعلاج الربو،ويعتقد أنها تساعد على الهضم. والعصارة اللبنية مسهل قوي وتستخدم في الوصفاتالمضادة لآلام الروماتيزوم وسعال الشعب الهوائية. وتستخدم قشرة الجذور كمعرقة،وطاردة للبلغم ومقيئة وضد الدسنتاريا. وتوضع الأوراق المدفأة موضعياً لعلاج الصداعوآلام المفاصل. 
ويستعمل مسحوق الأوراق المحروقة مخلوطة مع العسللعلاج الربو الشعبي والسعال المنتج للبلغم.ويقول ملير إن العصارة اللبنية توضع علىرؤوس الدمامل فتفجرها. كما تستخدم لعلاج الأمراض الجلدية. 
إلا أناستخدام اللبن بكثرة قد يسبب التقيحات كما يستخدم الحليب لعلاج اللشمانيا..ويعتبرنبات العشر من النباتات السامة وخاصة العصارة اللبنية إلا أن هذا النبات يعتبر منأهم النباتات الاقتصادية، فهذا النبات الذي ينمو بشكل كبير في جميع أرجاء العالموالذي يتحمل العطش والذي يعتبر مهملاً قد أصبح حالياً من أهم النباتات التي استغلتاستغلالاً تجارياً في صناعة وإنتاج الألياف الحريرية التي تستعمل في أغراض متعددةوقد زرع في آلاف من الأفدنة في كل من جزر الهند الغربية وأمريكا اللاتينية لهذاالغرض.

العنزروت
Sarcocolla 
يعرف باسم : بالكحل الفارسيوالكحل الكرجاني 
الجزء المستخدم : صمغ النبات 
ويعرفبالانزروت وهو صمغ لشجرة تنمو في إيران وهو مر وله قوة لشد الجروح.. يقطع الرطوباتالسائلة إلى العين, يقع في أخلاط المراهم حيث يستعمل لعلاج الجروح وإذا خلط معالعسل نقى الجروح, ويستعمل لعلاج الرمد ويجب عدم استعماله داخليا حيث يؤثر علىالأمعاء.
وفي تذكرة أولي الألباب : عنزروت : أنزروت - (هي الشجرةالتي صمغها الأنزروت ) وهي الكحل الفارسي والكرماني ويسمى زهر جشم ، يعني ترياقالعين ، وهو صمغ شجرة شائكة كشجرة الكندر تنبت بجبل فارس .

 القسط
Costus 
العائلة : الفصيلة المركبة
الجزء المستخدم: قشور جذوره 
بضم القافو سكون السين ، هو :العود . فيصبح أن نقول : القسط البحري ، و يصح أن نقول : العودالبحري ،و يقال مثل هذا في الهندي . و القسط نوعان : النوع الأول هو البحري ، أوالأبيض ،او الحلو ،و النوع الثاني : هو الهندي ،أو الأسود أو المر ،و الهندي أشدحرارة من البحري ، وهذا العود يؤخذ من نبتة القسط التي يبلغ ارتفاعها (1.5) م ، ولها أوراق , ساق ،و و جذور ، و هو يعيش في الهند ، القسم المستعمل منه في العلاج هوقشور جذوره التي تكون بيضاء ، أو سوداء ، و سمي البحري ، لأن العرب كانت تجلبه عنطريق البحر ، وأما تسميته بالحلو ، أو المر ، فذلك متعلق بطعمه
قال الرسولصلى الله عليه وسلم : عليكم بالقسط

 
الكتـان 
Flax
العائلة : الفصيلة الكتانيه 
الجزء المستخدم : البذور ، الزيت 
يحتوي بذورالكتان على زيت ثابت بنسبة ما بين 40- 50% ومن اهم مركباته حمض اللينولينيك وحمضاللينوليتيك وبروتين وصموغ وجلوكوزيدات اللينامارين الذي يكون السيانوجين وجلوكوزيدالسيانوفوريك. ويستخرج من البذور ذات الرائحة المميزة زيت يطلق عليه "الزيت الحار" والمعروف بالسيرج.
قال داود الانطاكي في الكتان "بذر الكتان كثير الدهن يحللالادران ويسكن الصداع المزمن ويصلح الشعر وبالعسل يدر الفضلات ويسكن المفاصلوالنقرس وعرق النسا. منقوع البذور لعلاج نزلات البرد والجهاز التنفسي ويفيد المعدةوالتهاب الكلى والمثانة. يساعد على ادرار البول. يحضر المنقوع باضافة نصف لتر ماءفي درجة الغليان الى ملء ملعقة من مسحوق البذور ثم يصفى ويمكن اضافة عصير الليموناو بعض السكر. للامساك يؤخذ زيت بذر الكتان لعلاج الامساك وخاصة لمرضىالبواسير".
اثبتت الدراسات الحديثة ان مشروب مسحوق البذور ملين ومدر للبولويفيد كثيرا في علاج النزلات الصدرية ويستعمل في عمل الحقن الشرجية المفيدة وفيتحضير لبخات موضعية لعلاج الاورام والالتهابات والاكزيما والتهابات الغدةالنكفية.
ونظرا لأن الكتان غني بالدهون والمواد الهلامية فإنه يشكل علاجاجيدا لكثير من المشكلات المعوية والصدرية لا سيما عندما تؤخذ البذور كاملة داخليافإنها تلطف التهيج في القناة الهضمية وتمتص السوائل وتنتفخ حيث تشكل كتلة هلاميةتعمل كملين كتلي فعال وتستعمل بذور الكتان للامساك وقرحة المعدة والاثني عشر وحصواتوالتهابات الجهاز البولي حيث يشرب مغليا مكونا من ملعقة كبيرة من مجروش البذور تضافالى ملء كوب ماء مغلٍ وتترك لمدة 10دقائق ثم تحرك جيداً وتشرب كاملة بما في ذلكمجروش البذور وذلك بمعدل مرة في الصباح ومرة في المساء.
اما علاج القروحوتيفوئيد الامعاء والحصوات المرارية ونوبات المغص فيستعمل زيت بذر الكتان بمعدلملعقة صغيرة ثلاث مرات في اليوم.
وتستعمل لبخات بذر الكتان الساخنة لقروحالجلد والتهابات الغدة النكفية بمعدل مرتين يوميا. اما علاج الحروق فيستخدم زيت بذرالكتان كدهان موضعي على الحروق. 

 الكركدية 
Hibiscus
العائلة : الفصيلة الخبازية 
يعرف باسم : الجوكرات والغجر والقرقديب والكركديب والحماضالأحمر 
الجزء المستخدم: السبلات 
الكركديهنبات شجيري يصل ارتفاعه الى حوالي مترين وسيقانه حمراء وسبلات كأس ازهاره ‏‏(المحيطالخارجي للزهرة ) حمراء اللون ويزرع في كثير من البلدان مثل السودان وجنوب ‏مصروالجزء المستخدم من النبات هو السبلات التي تحيط بالزهرة والتي تكون بعد تجفيفها‏حمراء دامنه أو فاتحة.‏
يحتوي الكركدية على جلوكوسيدات بالاضافه الى مواد ملونهواملاح اكسالات الكالسيوم ‏وفيتامين ج ويتلون الكركديه باللون الاحمر بسبب وجودمركبات بيتاسيانينية كمايحتوي على ‏مواد هلامية.‏
أثبتت أحدث الابحاث العلمية أنشرب الكركديه يخفض ضغط الدم المرتفع ويزيد من سرعة ‏دوران الدم ويقوي ضربات القلبوللكركديه قدرة كبيرة على قتل الميكروبات مما يجعله مفيداً ‏في علاج الحميات وعدوىالميكروبات وأوبئة الكوليرا ومن خواصه أيضاً انه مرطب ومنشط‏للهضم.‏
الكركديه في الطب القديم: عرف الفراعنة زراعة نبات الكركديهواستعملوا ازهارها ضمن بعض الوصفات ‏العلاجية وبالاخص كشراب مسكن لآلام الرأسوكطارد للديدان ومنذ نهاية القرن التاسع عشر ونبات الكركديه ‏يعتبر مصدرا رئيسيا منالمصادر الطبيعية لانتاج الألياف النباتية اللازمة لصناعة الحبال والورق والسليليوز‏النقي وقد اصبح حاليا هذا النبات من اهم النباتات الاقتصادية في الصناعات الغذائيةوالدوائية حيث ان ‏مستخلصه المائي على البارد او الساخن لكؤوس الازهار يستعملكمشروب منعش جدا خاصة بعد تحليته ‏بالسكر كما ان هذا المستخلص بعد تركيزه يعتبركمادة ملونة ومكسبة للطعم المميز له لدخوله في صناعة ‏المشروبات الغذائية والجليوالحلويات
اما الكركديه في الطب الحديث فقد اتضح من الابحاث التي أجريت علىأزهار الكركدية في كلية العلوم بجامعة ‏القاهرة ان خلاصة هذه الازهار لها تأثيراتفعالة في ابادة ميكروب السل ولديها القدرة على قتل الميكروبات ‏وخاصة لكثير منالسلالات البكترية وبالاخص باسيلس واشرشيا وكولاي وغيرها بالاضافة الى بعض‏الطفيليات.. وقد وجد من الأبحاث التي أجريت على أزهار واوراق الكركدية انها تهديمن تقلصات الرحم ‏والمعدة والامعاء وتزيل الامها، وهي مفيدة ايضا ضد الحميات.‏ 

كف مريم 
Rose of Jericho 
العائلة : الفربينية 
الجزءالمستخدم : جميع أجزائه
يعرفنبات كف مريم علمياً باسم: Anastatica hierochunticaالجزء المستعمل من النبات: جميعاجزائه.المحتويات الكيميائية للنبات يحتوي نبات كف مريم على مركب فلافوني واحد هوايزوفيتكيسين (isovitexin) واربعة مركبات فلافونولية هي: كامفيرول (Campferol) ورامنوجلوكوزايد، كوريستين (quercetn) وروتين (Rutin). كما يحتوي علىبيتاسيتوستيرول وكامبيسترول وكوليسترول وستجماسترول، كما تحتوي على جلوكوز وجلاكتوزوفركتوز وسكروز ورافينور وستاكوز وستة عشر حمضاً امينياً والانين وارجنين وبرولينوفينايل الانين وميثينون وكولين وقلويدات وكومارينات وسيلسيكيوليت (Glucoi berin).

 
المر
Myrrah
Commiphora Molmol
قالعنه ابن سينا‎ : 
‎" ‎مفتح محلل للريح ، ويقع في الأدويه الكبار لكثرة‎‎منافعه ، ويمنع التعفن حتى أنه يمسك الميت ويحفظه عن ‏التغير‎‎والنتن‎". 
‎وقال ابن البيطار‎ : 
‎" ‎يخلط في الأدوية التي يشربها‎‎من بهالسعال القديم والربو القديم ، ولا يحدث في قصبة الرئه خشونه كما ‏تفعل أشياء‎‎أخرى ، وصار بعض الناس يخلطه مع أدويه تشرب لخشونه قصبة الرئه خاصه‎ " 
‎وقال الرازي‎ : 
‎‎" ‎ينفع لأوجاع الكلى والمثانه ويذهب نفخ‎‎المعده، والمغص ، ووجع الأرحام ،والمفاصل ، وينفع من السموم ‏ويخرج الديدان ، ويذهب‎‎ورمالطحال ، ويحلل الأورام‎ "‎
المر عبارة عن خليط متجانس من مواد راتنجيةوصموغ وزيت طيار تفرزها سيقان نبات‎‎البيلسان والطريقة ‏لاستخراج المر من السيقانهو تجريح ساق الشجرة فتخرج منه هذه‎‎العصارة المعروفة بالمر. النوع الجيد ‏هو الذييبدو شكله شفافا نظيفا ذا لون بني‎‎فاتح اما النوع الرديء فهو الذي يدخل فيه الوانبنية او سوداء ‏ويبدو كأن فيه‎‎رمال‎.‎ 

نبات ست الحسن 
ستالحسن في الطب القديم: يعتقد أن اسمها بلادونا يشير إلى استخدامها من قبل النساءالإيطاليات لتوسيع حدقات عيونهن مما يجعلهن أكثر جاذبية.
كما استخدمت عبرالقرون الماضية لترخية الأعضاء المتمددة وبخاصة المعدة والامعاء لكي تساعد على زاولالمغص المعوي والألم بالإضافة إلى معالجتها للقروح الهضمية وذلك عن طريق خفضالإنتاج للحمض المعوي. كما أنها ترخي المسالك البولية مما يزيل تشنجاتها. وكانالاقدمون يعالجون مرض الشلل الرعاش المعروف بمرض بارنكسون، حيث تخفض الرعاش والتصلبوتحسن منطق المريض وحركته.
ست الحسن في الطب الحديث:
لقدأثبت الطب الحديث على أن قلويدات ست الحسن تثبط الجهاز العصبي المركزي اللاودي الذييتحكم في مختلف أنشطة الجسم اللاإرادية وذلك عن طريق خفضها للسوائل مثل اللعابوإفرازات المعدة والامعاء والقصبة الهوائية فضلاً عن نشاط المسالك البوليةوالمثانة. كما أن هذه القلويدات تزيد من ضربات القلب وتوسع حدقة العين. ويستخدممركب الاتروبين من قبل عيادات العيون لتوسيع حدقة العين عند كشف الطبيب على عينالمريض. كما أن قلويدات ست الحسن مضادة للتشنج وبالأخص العضلات الملساء كما تقللالتعرق. وتقوم شركات كبيرة بتصنيع أدوية كثيرة من هذا النبات، حيث يوجد أدوية مهدئةللأمراض العصبية والتنفسية ولتوسيع حدقة العين.
وقد اتضح أنالبلادونا مخدر خفيف لإزالة آلام الأمراض التي يصاحبها نوبات من التقلصات العضليةوخاصة حالات السعال الديكي والربو والمغص المعوي والصرع والنزلات الشعبية الحادة. كما أن خلاصة البلادونا تساعد على تخفيض آلام القلب، وكذلك علاج مشاكل الكبدوالمرارة، وكذلك ايقاف ادرار اللبن لدى المرضعات. كما انها توقف الكثير من افرازاتالسوائل في الجسم مثل اللعاب والعصارات الهضمية والعرق، إلا أنها بالرغم من ذلك لاتؤثر في عملية افراز البول. وتستعملالبلادونا خارجياً لعلاج النقرس والتقرحات. ويوجد لصقات تحتوي على مركبات البلادونا تستعمل ضد الربو الشعبي وأعضاء الجهازالتنفسي والجلد والمفاصل والقناة الهضمية. تستعمل قطرة الاتروبين لتوسيع حدقة العينوكذلك تستعمل في الأفلام عندما يريدون عيوناً واسعة أو عين واسعة عنالأخرى.
نبات ست الحسن إذا أخذ بجرعات عالية فإنه يحدث تغيرات غيرمحببة مثل جفاف الفم وارتفاع درجة الحرارة ويجب ألا يستخدم عشب البلادونا إلا تحتإشراف الطبيب المختص. ويوجد أدوية في الصيدليات للمغص وللعين وخلافذلك

خروع
Ricinus Communis 
ومن خواصه : وهو يكرب ويسقط الشهوة ، ويصلحه أن يقشر ويستعمل مع الكئيراء ، وشربته إلى عشر حبات، وضعفها مسكر وخمسون تقتل ، ودهنه بماء الكراث يقلع البواسير شربأ ودهنأ .
يقول ابن سينا : 
الماهية‏:‏ قال ديسقوريدوس‏:‏ من الناس من يسميهقراوطيا وهو القراد وإنما سمّوه بهذا لأن حبه شبيه بالقراد وهو شجرة صغيرة في مقدارشجرة صغيرة من التين ولها ورق شبيه بورق الدلب إلا أنه كبر وأملس وأشدّ سواداًوساقها وأغصانها مجوفة مثل القصب ولها ثمرة في عناقيد خشنة وإذا قشر الثَمَرُ بداالحب في شكل القراد ومنه يعصر الدهن المسمّى أقنقس وهو دهن الخروع وهذا لا يصلحللطعام وإنما يصلح للسراج وأخلاط بعض المراهم وبعض الأدوية‏.‏ 
وإن لقي من حبهثلاثون حبة عدداً ودقّت وسحقت وشربت أسهلت بلغماً‏.‏ 
الأفعال والخواص‏:‏ قالالدمشقي‏:‏ إن الخروع محلل ملين ودهنه ملطف ألطف من الزيت الساذج‏.‏ 
الزينة‏:‏إذا دق وتضمّد به قلع الثآليل والكلف‏.‏ 
الأورام‏:‏ ورقه إذا دق بدقيق الشعيرسكن الأورام البلغمية‏.‏ 
القروح‏:‏ دهنه يصلح للجرب والقروح الرطبة‏.‏ 
أعضاء الغذاء‏:‏ إذا سحقت ثلاثون حبة وشربت هيجت القيء لأنه يرخي المعدة جداًويغثي‏.‏ 
أعضاء الصدر‏:‏ إذا تضمد به وحده ومع الخل سَكَن أورام الثدي‏.‏ 
أعضاء النفض‏:‏ حبه مسحوقاً مشروباً يسهل بلغماً ومرّة ويخرج الدود من البطن‏.‏ 
ويستخدم لإزالة الثآليل؛ تدلك 20 مرة في الصبح ومثلها في المساء بزيت الخروعدلكا جيدا ليدخل الزيت داخلها. 
ومن أجل زيادة نمو الشعر عند الأطفال؛ يدلكجلد فروة الرأس مرتين في الأسبوع بزيت الخروع، ويبقى الزيت فيها طيلة الليل، ثميغسل ويزال عنها في الصباح، وبعد الوصول للنتيجة المطلوبة يكتفي بإجراء هذه العمليةمرتين في الشهر فقط لصيانة الشعر وجلد الفروة. 
ولعلاج النزلات الصدرية؛يدلك الصدر بمزيج مكون من ملعقتين من زيت الخروع وملعقة من التربنتين (منالصيدليات) ويحضر هذا المزيج بتسخين زيت الخروع أولا في حمام مائى ثم يضاف إليهالربنتين بعد ذلك، وفي الحالات الخفيفة يدلك الصدر بهذا المزيج مرة واحدة فقط فيالمساء، وتكرر هذه العملية في الحالات الشديدة ثلاث مرات أثناء النهار. 


لآلام القدمين؛ كل من يُحمٌل قدميه أعباء شديدة أو يشكو من آلام عليهأن يدلكها في المساء قبل النوم بزيت الخروع، ثم يلبس الجوارب وينام بها حتى الصباح،وذلك مرتين في الأسبوع، وبهذه الطريقة تزول آلام القدمين إن شاء الله. 

العنـــاب
تحدثالأطباء العرب القدامى عن العناب وفوائده:
فقال داود الانطاكي "ينفع فيخشونة الحلق والصدر والسعال واللهيب والعطش وغلبة الهم وفساد مزاج الكبد والكلىوالمثانة واورام المعدة وامراض المعقدة وورقه يستر الذوق اذا مضغ فيعين على الأدويةالبشعة ويحبس القئ".
وقال التفليسي "يعقل البطن ويسكن حدة الدم وينفع الصدر،والشربة منه ثلاثون عددا، ويسكن الصداع الحاصل من الدم والصفراوية، وينفع من الصداعوالشقيقة، ويقوي البدن، ويصفي اللون جدا، ويسكن غليان دم الاطفال ومن مضاره انهيضعف القوة الجنسية ويصلحه الزبيب".
أما ابن سينا في القانون فقال "جيدللصدر والرئة وزعم قوم انه نافع لوجع الكلية والمثانة" وقال ابن البيطار "نافع منالسعال والربو ووجع الكليتين والمثانة ووجع الصدر والمختار منه ما عظم حبه وان اكلقبل الطعام فهو أجود" وقال الشريف: "إذا جفف ورقه وسحق ونخل ونثر على الآكلة نفع منذلك نفعا عظيما لا يبلغه في ذلك دواء وينفي أن يتقدم بأن يطلى على الأكلة بريشةبعسل خاثر، اذا دق قشر ساق الشجرة وخلط بمثله اسفيداجا وحشي به الجراحات الحنيشةنقاها وشفاها، اذا طبخ ورقه بماء ثم صفي وشرب من طبيخه خمسة أيام بسكر كل يوم نصفرطل فإنه يذهب الحكة عن البدن وهو مجرب، اذا طحن نواه وصنع منه سويق وشرب بماء باردامسك الطبيعة وعقل البطن، اذا طحن بجملته كان نافعا من قرحة الامعاء.
وماذاقال عنه الطب الحديث؟ 
وصف العناب بأنه من الفواكه المفيدة جدا لأمراض الحلقومسكن ومهدئ ومكافح للسعال ونافع للصدر وهو يزيد في الوزن ويحسن قوة العضلات ويزيدالاحتمال وفي الطب الصيني يوصف العناب كمقو للكبد ويعطى لخفض الهيوجية والتململ. 
أثبت في اليابان ان العناب يزيد مقاومة الجهاز المناعي وفي الصين كسبتالحيوانات المخبرية التي غذيت بمغلي العناب وزنا وأظهرت تحسناً في القدرة علىالاحتمال، وفي احدى الدراسات السريرية أعطي 12مريضا يشكون من علل في الكبد العنابوالفستق السوداني والسكر البني ليلياً، وقد تحسنت وظيفة الكبد لديهم في أربعةأسابيع.
وتصنع من ثمار العناب منقوعات للنزلات الصدرية ومطبوخات مرضية مدرةللبول ومسهلة، كما تستحضر منه خلاصة قابضة وعصارته تلطف حموضة الدم وينفع في الربوووجع المثانة والكليتين.
هل هناك أضرار للعناب؟ 
- لا يوجد أي أضرارجانبية للعناب حتى للحوامل والأطفال . 

العـــــرعــــر
الاستعمالات :
يستعمل العرعر على نطاق واسع فيستخدم في المناطق التي ينمو فيها لتحضيرالقطران الأسود وتحضير زيت القطران والذي يسمى "صفوة" ويستعمل القطران وزيته الصافيلاغراض كثيرة فيستخدم في الجنوب لطلاء الأبواب والنوافذ وازيار الماء الفخاريةوكذلك دهان الجزء الأسفل من جدران الحمامات القديمة وكذلك كمطهر وقاتل للبكتيريا،كما تدهن به بعض سقوف المنازل الخشبية كمضاد للارضة نوع من النمل الأبيض الآكلللخشب ، اما زيت القطران والمعروف بالصفوة فيستخدم على نطاق واسع لقتل القردانوالبراغيث في الاغنام وكذلك الجرب وقتل القمل والصيبان الذي يتكون في شعر الرأس ومنافضل الأدوية في هذا المجال، تستخدم اوراق العرعر الطازجة شعبياً على هيئة منقوعلعلاج السل الرئوي في المناطق الذي ينمو فيه هذا النبات، كما تستخدم لبعض حالاتالربو، بالاضافة إلى ان منقوع اوراق العرعر الجافة تخفف من اليرقان، كما تستعملثمار العرعر كربوب للاوعية الجلدية بعد دباغتها وخاصة تلك التي تحفظ السمن والعسل،والطريقة ان تؤخذ الثمار عند تمام نضجها ثم تطبخ مع كمية قليلة من الماء حتى تنصهروتصبح مثل العسل السميك ثم يبرد ويوضع داخل الوعاء الجلدي الذي يوجد على هيئة قربصغيرة ويترك هذا السائل في الوعاء لمدة طويلة ثم يخرج منه وبعد ذلك يمكن ان تعبأبالسمن أو العسل فيمكث السمن أو العسل سنين طويلة لا يحصل له أي تلف أو أي تأثيرولا تتغير رائحته أو طعمه.
ماذا قال الطب القديم عنالعرعر؟
لقد ورد ذكر العرعر في وصفات فرعونية في بردية "هيرست" و"ايبرز" كوصفات علاجية لتسكين الآلام وامراض القلب والصرع ولعلاج التهابات المسالك البوليةولادرار البول ولتسكين المغص الكلوي وضد حالات الحمى ولادرار الطمث ولازالة آلامالمفاصل والروماتيزم. موضعياً لعلاج الحروق، وصنع الفراعنة من ثمار العرعر شراباًضد الدودة الشريطية ولعلاج النزلات المعوية ولعلاج السعال والربو، ومما هو جديربالذكر ان العرعر جاء في عشرين وصفة معظمها لادرار البول ولمنع الشيب في الرأس،وقال ابن سينا عن العرعر: "العرعر مسخن وملطف جيد لشدخ العضل واوجاع الصدر والسعال،ينقي ويفتح السدد فيها، وهو للمعدة شراباً، جيد لضيق الرحم واوجاعه"، وقال ابنالبيطار: "العرعر مسخن ملطف لرفع ضرر لسع الهوام وطرد الهوام والذباب تدخيناً" وقالداود الانطاكي: "العرعر حار في الاول وعوده بارد وثمره حار في الثانية وكله يابس فيالثالثة يلحم الجراح ويحبس الدم ملطفاً، ويخفف القروح حيث كانت ويحلل الاورام ويجلوالابخار وخصوصاً البرص طلاءً وشرباً. الغرغرة بطبخه يسكن اوجاع الاسنان وقروح اللثةويشد رخاوتها، وثمره طرياً يشد ويلحم الفتق أكلا وضماداً وان عجن بالعسل ولعق ابرأالسعال المزمن. ثمره بالماء والخل وطبخه بالدهن لدهان الشعر يسوده ويمنع سقوطه،وكذا يجبر الكسر ورض المفصل وضعف العصب.
* اما الطب الحديث فيقول عنالعرعر: 
جيد لاوجاع الصدر والغازات المعوية والسعال وضيق الرحم، يستعمل مغليثمار العرعر بنسبة 25حبة لكل كوب ماء والجرعة المناسبة ثلاث اكواب يومياً. 
يستعمل مشروب اوراق العرعر بنسبة 25جم + 180ملي ماء مغلي + 5جم نتراتالبوتاسيوم + 15جم عسل نقي والجرعة من 2إلى 3أكواب يومياً وذلك لعلاج عسر البولوحصوات المجاري البولية والاستسقاء. 
يستعمل مغلي العرعر 20جم لكل كوب ماءوالجرعة من 3 4اكواب يوميا وذلك لعلاج الامراض الجلدية المزمنة والبثور والدمامل. 
يستعمل حب العرعر في المستحضرات الطبية أكثر مما يستعمل في المأكولات، ولكن هذالا يمنع من أن نفيد من خواصه التي تجعل بعض الطيور تقبل عليه بنهم شديد إلى درجةتصبح معها لحومها ذات رائحة عطرية واضحة ومنفرة لدى الآكلين. ويُصنع في بعض بلادأوروبا مسحوقا من حب العرعر والشعير يشرب بدل القهوة. 
ويُصنع رُب العرعر منحبيبات العرعر الناضجة تماما بعد غمرها في الماء وغليها لمدة ساعة، ثم تسحق وتصفىبالمصفاة ويضاف إليها السكر، ثم تُعاد إلى النار حتى يصبح لدينا سائلا لزجا يوضع فيأوعية ويحفظ كما يحفظ المربى. 
ويستعمل حب العرعر في علاج رائحة الفمالكريهة وثقل المعدة، وذلك بأن يتناول المصاب من ست إلى عشر حبات، وأما زيت الهارلمالذي يستعمله المصابون بالمغص الكلوي فانه يُستخلص من تربنتين العرعر. ويفيد حبالعرعر في علاج الشهقة حيث يؤخذ مسحوقا ومذابا في الماء بمعدل خمس وعشرين حبة فياللتر الواحد، ويمكن تحليته بالسكر
 
الكــــــادي
يعرفالكادي علميا باسم pandanus tectorius 
وقد قال ابوحنيفة عن الكاديانه يطيب الدهن الذي يقال عنه دهن الكادي، وقال داود الانطاكي في تذكرته انه يسرالنفس ويقوي الحواس ويشد البدن ومانع للاعياء والخفقان.. اذا وضع طلعه قبل ان ينشقفي دهن، سر النفس وقوى الحواس وفرح وشد البدن ومنع الخفقان، مدمل للقروح ورمادهيقطع القروح وهذا مجرب، اما ابن البيطار فقد قال عنه انه يستأصل الجذام ويقطعه. الكادي واقٍ من الأمراض والسموم ومفيد لحبس البول ومضاد للمغص.
يستعمل من الكاديطبيا: الأوراق والزيوت والجذور والطلع "الازهار" تستخدم الأوراق واقية من الامراضوالسموم ومقوية للناحية الجنسية للرجال مفيدة لعلاج حبس البول ومقوية، الزيت مبردومقو ومضاد للمغص ويستعمل لعلاج الصداع والروماتيزم ويعتبر الجذر مدراً للبولومطهرا

عين الديك أو عصبة السوس
Jequirity
الششم : عين الديك - عيون الديك - شَشم - ششم أحمر - حبّ العروس . عفروس . قُنقُل ، بليع .
الاستعمالات:يستعمل جذر نبات عين الديك في الطب الهندي في علاج الكحةوالالتهابات وفي التهابات الجهاز التنفسي بما في ذلك الرئة، وفي الطب الصيني يستخدمالجذور لعلاج الصفار والتهاب الشعب المزمن.وكانت بذور النبات تستخدم في الماضيكمانع للحمل وكمجهض ولكن نظراً لسمية البذور والجذور فلم يعد يستعمل لهذا الغرض لاسيما عندما وجدت البدائل.وقد لاحظت أن هذه البذور تباع لدى العطارين وأنصح بعدمشرائها وعدم استعمالها نظراً لسميتها القاتلة.
حب العزيز

"حب الزلم" أو "لوز الأرض"
حبالعزيز لها طعم حلو وعادة تؤكل منها ما يعادل ملعقتين أو ينقع ما مقداره ملعقتانليلة كاملة ثم في الصباح تهرس الكمية مع مائها وتؤكل يومياً.
ويسمى أيضاً حبالزلم وهو عبارة عن درنات تشبه البندق الصغير وطعمها مقبول. يؤخذ حب العزيز ويدق ثمينقع في الماء ليلة كاملة بعد ذلك يهرس ويصفى ويشرب ماؤه بعد أن يحلى بالعسل ويداومالشخص على شربه اثني عشر يوماً والجرعة منه ثلاث ملاعق كبيرة لكل مرة.
وكانالقدماء يستخدمون حب العزيز كفاكهة وقد جاء حب العزيز ضمن الوصفات الفرعونية لطردثعبان البطن ولعلاج كتاركتا العين وللأكزيما وضد حكة الجلد والتهاباتالرحم.
وقد قال عنه ابن سينا انه طيب الطعم جداً يزيد في المني جداً ويسمنويحسن. لقد اتضح من الأبحاث ان حب العزيز يعتبر علاجاً مثالياً لمعظم أنواع الصداع. كما أن لثمار هذا النبات قدرة بالغة على تكرير البول وتنقيته من الشوائب الضارة. كما انه يدر اللبن ولعلاج بعض الأمراض الجلدية.
يقول داود في تذكرته : هوالمعروف في مصر بحب العزيز ، لأن ملكها كان مولعآ بأكله ويسمى الزقاط بالبربر ، وهوحب أصله بفارس نبات دون ذراع وأوراقه مستديرة كالدراهم ، ومنه نوع بمصر يزرعبالإسكندري، وأجوده الحديث الرزين الأحـمر المفرطح الحلو ، ويليه الأصفر المستطيلوهذا هو الكثير بمصر، والذي كالفلفل إذا كان لينآ حلواً كان أجود في السمنة ء ومتىتجاوز سنة لم يجز إستعماله . وأهل مصر تبله بالماء كثيرآ فيفسد سريعآ ، وهو حار فيالأولى رطب في الثانية يولد دما جيداً ويسمن البدن تسميناً جيداً ويصلح هزال الكلىوالباه وحرقان البول والكبد الضعيفة ، والأمراض لسوداوية كالجنون وخشونة الصدروالسعال ، وإذا انهضم كان غاية ، ولكنه يولد السدد ويثقل ويضر الحلق ويصلحهالسكنجبين وأجود إستعماله للسمنة آن يدق وينقع في الماء ليلة ثم يمرس ويصفي ويشرببالسكر، وشربته الى اثني عشر . 

خيار شنبر
ماذاقال عن الشنمبر الطب القديم؟..
- ان خيار شمبر قديم جداً فقد جاء في وصفاتفرعونية ضمن المواد المستعملة في تحنيط الموتى وكذلك ضمن الوصفات الطبية لعلاجحالات الامساك وبعض أمراض الفم وكذلك كشراب مرطب ومزجه مع بعض الادوية لاكسابهامذاقاً حلواً.
وقد قال ابن سينا فيه: "الخيار شمبر ينفع من الاورامالحارة في الاحشاء خصوصاً في الحلق إذا تغرغر به، يطلى على الاورام الصلبة والنقرسوالمفاصل المؤلمة، يقي الكبد، نافع من اليرقان واوجاع الكبد، ملين للبطن، يخرجالبلغم، اسهاله لا يؤذي النساء الحوامل إذ مرس في ماء الكزبرة الرطبة بلعاب بذرقطونا، ثم تغرغر به نفع من الخوانيق، ملين للبطن يخرج المرة المحرقةوالبلغم".
الماهية‏:‏ منه كابلي ومنه بصري ويمكن أن لا ينبت في البصرة إذيحمل من الهند إلى البصرة وإلى غيرها من البلاد‏.‏ 
الاختيار‏:‏ أجوده مايؤخذ عن القصب وما هو أبرق وأدسم وأجود قصبه أيضاً البراق الأملس‏.‏ 
الطبع‏:‏ معتدل في الحر والبرد وهو رطب‏.‏ 
الخواص‏:‏ محلِّلملين‏.‏ 

به بماء عنب الثعلب ويطلى على الأورام الصلبة فينتفع به‏.‏ 
آلات المفاصل‏:‏ يطلى به النقرس والمفاصل الوجعة‏.‏ 
أعضاء الصدر‏:‏إذا مرس في ماء الكزبرة الرطبة بلعاب بزر قطونا ثم تغرغر به نفع من الخوانيق‏.‏ 
أعضاء الغذاء‏:‏ منقّ للكبد نافع من اليرقان ووجع الكبد‏.‏ 
أعضاءالنفض‏:‏ ملين للبطن يخرج المرة المحرقة والبلغم وإسهاله إسهال بلا أذى حتى إنهيصلح للحبالى ويسهلهن‏.‏ 
الأبدال‏:‏ بدله نصف وزنه ترنجبين وثلاثة أوزانهلحم الزبيب ودهن وزنه تربد وقد يجعل بدل الزبيب ربّ السوس فيما زعم قوم‏.‏ 
اما ابن البيطار في جامعه فيقول: "يسهل المرة الصفراء المحترقة ويسكنحدة الدم ويحلل الاورام الحارة ايضاً ويلين الصدر وينقي العصب ومقدار الجرعة منهثلاثة دراهم إلى عشرة تحل بالماء الحار وتشرب، ينفع من اورام الحلق والجوف، إذاتغرغر به مع طبيخ الزبيب ومع عنب الثعلب يطلي به على النقرس والمفاصل الوجعة، شربالخيار شمبر ينفع الحميات الحارة، إذا نقع بماء الهندباء أو بماء عنب الثعلب نفع مناليرقان ومن اورام الكبد الحادة".
اما داود الانطاكي فيقول: خيار شنبر : يسمى البكتر الهندي ؛ شجر في حجم الخرنوب الشامي لونآ وورقآ ويركب فيه ، لكنه لاينجب إلا في البلاد الحارة له زهر أصفر إلى بياض مبهج يزداد بياضه عند سقوطه ،ويخلف قرونآ خضراء تطول نحو نصف ذرع داخلها رطوبة سوداء وحب كحب الخرنوب بين فلوسرقيقة والمستعمل من ذلك كله الرطوبة ء وأجوده المقطوب ببابه وأن يستعمل بعد سنة ولاينزع من قشره إلا عند الاستعمال ، والمستعمل كما قطف رديء يبول الدم ويوقع في الثفلوالزحير ، وهو معتدل أو حار رطب في الأولى أو بارد فيها يخرج الصفراء المحترقة معالتمر هندي والبلغم مع التربد والسوداء مع الهندبا أو البسفايج ، ويطفىء ضرر الدمبماء العناب ولعدم غائلته تسهل به الحبالى ويخرج الخام وينقي الدماغ ، والصدر ويفتحالسدد ويزيل اليرقان ، وأهل مصر تستعمله بماء الجبن في الحكة والإحتراقات والحبالفارسي وليس ببعيد ، ويضمد به النقرس ومع ماء عنب الثعلب يحلل الورم ، ومعالزعفران يفجر الخنازير والدبيلات ء وقشره بالزعفران والسكر بماء الورد يسهلالولادة بحرب ء ويسقط المشيمة وكذا قيل : في خيار الأكل وهو يضر السفل ويصلحهالعناب وشربته إلى ثلاثين درهما وبدله ثلاثة أمثاله شحم زبيب مع نصفه ترنجبين أومثله رب سوس .
وماذا يقول عنه الطب الحديث؟
- تقول الدراساتالحديثة ان لب خيار شمبر يستخدم كملين خفيف لحالات الامساك ولكنه كثيراً ما يدخلضمن بعض التركيبات الدوائية العلاجية كعامل مشترك بين بعض انواع الاعشاب والعطاراتالمختلفة وقد استطاعت بعض الشركات الايطالية عمل مشروب على هيئة شاي لعلاج الجهازالهضمي وحالات السمنة يدخل في تركيبة مسحوق لب ثمار خيار شمبر وتحظى باقبال شديد منالناس كما يوجد على هيئة تركيبة مكونة من ورق السنامكي مع لب خيار شمبر لعلاجالامساك وعسر الهضم حيث يؤخذ بمعدل كوب صغير على الريق صباحاً، كما انه يسهلالولادة إذا اخذ قشر الثمرة والزعفران وماء الورد وهو مجرب، كما ان المرأة الحامليمكنها استخدامه كمادة سهلة دون ان يأذيها.
هل هناك محاذير مناستعماله؟
- لا يوجد أي محاذير من استعماله لا سيما إذا اخذ العقار بجرعات محددةوالمنصوح بها وهو جيد للحوامل والمرضعات وحتى الأطفال فوق سن الثانية. 

فول الصويا Soybean 
فول الصوياعلاج لمرض الزهايمر 
أعلن باحثون أن تناول الكثير من فول الصويا قد يحمي منالإصابة بداء الزهايمر «الاضطراب الدماغي» الخطير غير القابل للشفاء، الذي يصيبأكثر من نصف الأميركيين بعد سن الخامسة والثمانين. وفول الصويا نبات غني بمركباتالفيتوإستروجين (Phytoestrogen)، الذي سبق وقيل إنه ينقص من مخاطر الإصابة بالأمراضالقلبية وترقق العظام. وطبقاً للدراسة الحديثة، فإن العلماء وجدوا بأنه يحمي أيضاًمن حدوث داء الزهايمر، خاصة عند النساء بعد سن اليأس. فقد وجدت هذه الدراسة التياستمرت ثلاث سنوات وأجريت على الحيوانات بأن مادة مشابهة للإستروجين موجودة في فولالصويا تدعى الفيتواستروجين أو إيزوفلافون (Isoflavones)، تعمل على إنقاص عددالتغيرات البروتينية الحاصلة في الدماغ التي ترافق داء الزهايمر. 
وتقول البروفيسورة هيلين كيم المشرفة على هذه الدراسة في المعهدالقومي الأميركي، إن هناك دلائل على أن النساء اللواتي لا يتناولن معالجة معوضةللإستروجي بعد سن اليأس لديهن خطورة عالية للإصابة بداء الزهايمر . يتميز داءالزهايمر بتوضع لويحات وخيوط شبكية داخل الخلايا العصبية في الدماغ، ويصيب هذاالداء حوالي أربعة ملايين أميركي. وطبقاً لتوقعات جمعية داء الزهايمر سيصيب هذاالداء مع حلول نهاية هذا القرن حوالي أربعة عشر مليون شخص في الولايات المتحدةالأميركية. 
وقد تمت الدراسة على مجموعة من القرود التي أحدثت لديهاحالة يأس جراحي باستئصال المبيضين، حيث اعتبرت هذه القردة بمثابة نموذج يمثلالإنسان في حالة اليأس، وخلال الثلاث سنوات التي استغرقتها الدراسة التي مولهاالمعهد القومي للصحة في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية تمت تغذية خمسة وأربعين قرداًعلى واحد من ثلاثة أنواع من فول الصويا، الأول فول الصويا مع الإيزوفلافون، والثانيفول الصويا من دون الإيزوفلافون، والثالث فول الصويا من دون الإيزوفلافون ومعالبريمارين (Premarin)، وهو معالجة إستروجينية شائعة. 
وقد ضمت كلمجموعة خمسة عشر قردا، وقام العلماء بعد ذلك بفحص النسيج الدماغي للقردة في كلمجموعة بحثاً عن التغيرات البروتينية التي تميز داء الزهايمر. 
وقالت كيم إن فريق بحثها وجد القليل فقط من التغيرات البروتينية<b>
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*
الكــــــادي
يعرفالكادي علميا باسم pandanus tectorius 
وقد قال ابوحنيفة عن الكاديانه يطيب الدهن الذي يقال عنه دهن الكادي، وقال داود الانطاكي في تذكرته انه يسرالنفس ويقوي الحواس ويشد البدن ومانع للاعياء والخفقان.. اذا وضع طلعه قبل ان ينشقفي دهن، سر النفس وقوى الحواس وفرح وشد البدن ومنع الخفقان، مدمل للقروح ورمادهيقطع القروح وهذا مجرب، اما ابن البيطار فقد قال عنه انه يستأصل الجذام ويقطعه. الكادي واقٍ من الأمراض والسموم ومفيد لحبس البول ومضاد للمغص.
يستعمل من الكاديطبيا: الأوراق والزيوت والجذور والطلع "الازهار" تستخدم الأوراق واقية من الامراضوالسموم ومقوية للناحية الجنسية للرجال مفيدة لعلاج حبس البول ومقوية، الزيت مبردومقو ومضاد للمغص ويستعمل لعلاج الصداع والروماتيزم ويعتبر الجذر مدراً للبولومطهرا

عين الديك أو عصبة السوس
Jequirity
الششم : عين الديك - عيون الديك - شَشم - ششم أحمر - حبّ العروس . عفروس . قُنقُل ، بليع .
الاستعمالات:يستعمل جذر نبات عين الديك في الطب الهندي في علاج الكحةوالالتهابات وفي التهابات الجهاز التنفسي بما في ذلك الرئة، وفي الطب الصيني يستخدمالجذور لعلاج الصفار والتهاب الشعب المزمن.وكانت بذور النبات تستخدم في الماضيكمانع للحمل وكمجهض ولكن نظراً لسمية البذور والجذور فلم يعد يستعمل لهذا الغرض لاسيما عندما وجدت البدائل.وقد لاحظت أن هذه البذور تباع لدى العطارين وأنصح بعدمشرائها وعدم استعمالها نظراً لسميتها القاتلة.
حب العزيز

"حب الزلم" أو "لوز الأرض"
حبالعزيز لها طعم حلو وعادة تؤكل منها ما يعادل ملعقتين أو ينقع ما مقداره ملعقتانليلة كاملة ثم في الصباح تهرس الكمية مع مائها وتؤكل يومياً.
ويسمى أيضاً حبالزلم وهو عبارة عن درنات تشبه البندق الصغير وطعمها مقبول. يؤخذ حب العزيز ويدق ثمينقع في الماء ليلة كاملة بعد ذلك يهرس ويصفى ويشرب ماؤه بعد أن يحلى بالعسل ويداومالشخص على شربه اثني عشر يوماً والجرعة منه ثلاث ملاعق كبيرة لكل مرة.
وكانالقدماء يستخدمون حب العزيز كفاكهة وقد جاء حب العزيز ضمن الوصفات الفرعونية لطردثعبان البطن ولعلاج كتاركتا العين وللأكزيما وضد حكة الجلد والتهاباتالرحم.
وقد قال عنه ابن سينا انه طيب الطعم جداً يزيد في المني جداً ويسمنويحسن. لقد اتضح من الأبحاث ان حب العزيز يعتبر علاجاً مثالياً لمعظم أنواع الصداع. كما أن لثمار هذا النبات قدرة بالغة على تكرير البول وتنقيته من الشوائب الضارة. كما انه يدر اللبن ولعلاج بعض الأمراض الجلدية.
يقول داود في تذكرته : هوالمعروف في مصر بحب العزيز ، لأن ملكها كان مولعآ بأكله ويسمى الزقاط بالبربر ، وهوحب أصله بفارس نبات دون ذراع وأوراقه مستديرة كالدراهم ، ومنه نوع بمصر يزرعبالإسكندري، وأجوده الحديث الرزين الأحـمر المفرطح الحلو ، ويليه الأصفر المستطيلوهذا هو الكثير بمصر، والذي كالفلفل إذا كان لينآ حلواً كان أجود في السمنة ء ومتىتجاوز سنة لم يجز إستعماله . وأهل مصر تبله بالماء كثيرآ فيفسد سريعآ ، وهو حار فيالأولى رطب في الثانية يولد دما جيداً ويسمن البدن تسميناً جيداً ويصلح هزال الكلىوالباه وحرقان البول والكبد الضعيفة ، والأمراض لسوداوية كالجنون وخشونة الصدروالسعال ، وإذا انهضم كان غاية ، ولكنه يولد السدد ويثقل ويضر الحلق ويصلحهالسكنجبين وأجود إستعماله للسمنة آن يدق وينقع في الماء ليلة ثم يمرس ويصفي ويشرببالسكر، وشربته الى اثني عشر . 

خيار شنبر
ماذاقال عن الشنمبر الطب القديم؟..
- ان خيار شمبر قديم جداً فقد جاء في وصفاتفرعونية ضمن المواد المستعملة في تحنيط الموتى وكذلك ضمن الوصفات الطبية لعلاجحالات الامساك وبعض أمراض الفم وكذلك كشراب مرطب ومزجه مع بعض الادوية لاكسابهامذاقاً حلواً.
وقد قال ابن سينا فيه: "الخيار شمبر ينفع من الاورامالحارة في الاحشاء خصوصاً في الحلق إذا تغرغر به، يطلى على الاورام الصلبة والنقرسوالمفاصل المؤلمة، يقي الكبد، نافع من اليرقان واوجاع الكبد، ملين للبطن، يخرجالبلغم، اسهاله لا يؤذي النساء الحوامل إذ مرس في ماء الكزبرة الرطبة بلعاب بذرقطونا، ثم تغرغر به نفع من الخوانيق، ملين للبطن يخرج المرة المحرقةوالبلغم".
الماهية‏:‏ منه كابلي ومنه بصري ويمكن أن لا ينبت في البصرة إذيحمل من الهند إلى البصرة وإلى غيرها من البلاد‏.‏ 
الاختيار‏:‏ أجوده مايؤخذ عن القصب وما هو أبرق وأدسم وأجود قصبه أيضاً البراق الأملس‏.‏ 
الطبع‏:‏ معتدل في الحر والبرد وهو رطب‏.‏ 
الخواص‏:‏ محلِّلملين‏.‏ 

به بماء عنب الثعلب ويطلى على الأورام الصلبة فينتفع به‏.‏ 
آلات المفاصل‏:‏ يطلى به النقرس والمفاصل الوجعة‏.‏ 
أعضاء الصدر‏:‏إذا مرس في ماء الكزبرة الرطبة بلعاب بزر قطونا ثم تغرغر به نفع من الخوانيق‏.‏ 
أعضاء الغذاء‏:‏ منقّ للكبد نافع من اليرقان ووجع الكبد‏.‏ 
أعضاءالنفض‏:‏ ملين للبطن يخرج المرة المحرقة والبلغم وإسهاله إسهال بلا أذى حتى إنهيصلح للحبالى ويسهلهن‏.‏ 
الأبدال‏:‏ بدله نصف وزنه ترنجبين وثلاثة أوزانهلحم الزبيب ودهن وزنه تربد وقد يجعل بدل الزبيب ربّ السوس فيما زعم قوم‏.‏ 
اما ابن البيطار في جامعه فيقول: "يسهل المرة الصفراء المحترقة ويسكنحدة الدم ويحلل الاورام الحارة ايضاً ويلين الصدر وينقي العصب ومقدار الجرعة منهثلاثة دراهم إلى عشرة تحل بالماء الحار وتشرب، ينفع من اورام الحلق والجوف، إذاتغرغر به مع طبيخ الزبيب ومع عنب الثعلب يطلي به على النقرس والمفاصل الوجعة، شربالخيار شمبر ينفع الحميات الحارة، إذا نقع بماء الهندباء أو بماء عنب الثعلب نفع مناليرقان ومن اورام الكبد الحادة".
اما داود الانطاكي فيقول: خيار شنبر : يسمى البكتر الهندي ؛ شجر في حجم الخرنوب الشامي لونآ وورقآ ويركب فيه ، لكنه لاينجب إلا في البلاد الحارة له زهر أصفر إلى بياض مبهج يزداد بياضه عند سقوطه ،ويخلف قرونآ خضراء تطول نحو نصف ذرع داخلها رطوبة سوداء وحب كحب الخرنوب بين فلوسرقيقة والمستعمل من ذلك كله الرطوبة ء وأجوده المقطوب ببابه وأن يستعمل بعد سنة ولاينزع من قشره إلا عند الاستعمال ، والمستعمل كما قطف رديء يبول الدم ويوقع في الثفلوالزحير ، وهو معتدل أو حار رطب في الأولى أو بارد فيها يخرج الصفراء المحترقة معالتمر هندي والبلغم مع التربد والسوداء مع الهندبا أو البسفايج ، ويطفىء ضرر الدمبماء العناب ولعدم غائلته تسهل به الحبالى ويخرج الخام وينقي الدماغ ، والصدر ويفتحالسدد ويزيل اليرقان ، وأهل مصر تستعمله بماء الجبن في الحكة والإحتراقات والحبالفارسي وليس ببعيد ، ويضمد به النقرس ومع ماء عنب الثعلب يحلل الورم ، ومعالزعفران يفجر الخنازير والدبيلات ء وقشره بالزعفران والسكر بماء الورد يسهلالولادة بحرب ء ويسقط المشيمة وكذا قيل : في خيار الأكل وهو يضر السفل ويصلحهالعناب وشربته إلى ثلاثين درهما وبدله ثلاثة أمثاله شحم زبيب مع نصفه ترنجبين أومثله رب سوس .
وماذا يقول عنه الطب الحديث؟
- تقول الدراساتالحديثة ان لب خيار شمبر يستخدم كملين خفيف لحالات الامساك ولكنه كثيراً ما يدخلضمن بعض التركيبات الدوائية العلاجية كعامل مشترك بين بعض انواع الاعشاب والعطاراتالمختلفة وقد استطاعت بعض الشركات الايطالية عمل مشروب على هيئة شاي لعلاج الجهازالهضمي وحالات السمنة يدخل في تركيبة مسحوق لب ثمار خيار شمبر وتحظى باقبال شديد منالناس كما يوجد على هيئة تركيبة مكونة من ورق السنامكي مع لب خيار شمبر لعلاجالامساك وعسر الهضم حيث يؤخذ بمعدل كوب صغير على الريق صباحاً، كما انه يسهلالولادة إذا اخذ قشر الثمرة والزعفران وماء الورد وهو مجرب، كما ان المرأة الحامليمكنها استخدامه كمادة سهلة دون ان يأذيها.
هل هناك محاذير مناستعماله؟
- لا يوجد أي محاذير من استعماله لا سيما إذا اخذ العقار بجرعات محددةوالمنصوح بها وهو جيد للحوامل والمرضعات وحتى الأطفال فوق سن الثانية. 

فول الصويا Soybean 
فول الصوياعلاج لمرض الزهايمر 
أعلن باحثون أن تناول الكثير من فول الصويا قد يحمي منالإصابة بداء الزهايمر «الاضطراب الدماغي» الخطير غير القابل للشفاء، الذي يصيبأكثر من نصف الأميركيين بعد سن الخامسة والثمانين. وفول الصويا نبات غني بمركباتالفيتوإستروجين (Phytoestrogen)، الذي سبق وقيل إنه ينقص من مخاطر الإصابة بالأمراضالقلبية وترقق العظام. وطبقاً للدراسة الحديثة، فإن العلماء وجدوا بأنه يحمي أيضاًمن حدوث داء الزهايمر، خاصة عند النساء بعد سن اليأس. فقد وجدت هذه الدراسة التياستمرت ثلاث سنوات وأجريت على الحيوانات بأن مادة مشابهة للإستروجين موجودة في فولالصويا تدعى الفيتواستروجين أو إيزوفلافون (Isoflavones)، تعمل على إنقاص عددالتغيرات البروتينية الحاصلة في الدماغ التي ترافق داء الزهايمر. 
وتقول البروفيسورة هيلين كيم المشرفة على هذه الدراسة في المعهدالقومي الأميركي، إن هناك دلائل على أن النساء اللواتي لا يتناولن معالجة معوضةللإستروجي بعد سن اليأس لديهن خطورة عالية للإصابة بداء الزهايمر . يتميز داءالزهايمر بتوضع لويحات وخيوط شبكية داخل الخلايا العصبية في الدماغ، ويصيب هذاالداء حوالي أربعة ملايين أميركي. وطبقاً لتوقعات جمعية داء الزهايمر سيصيب هذاالداء مع حلول نهاية هذا القرن حوالي أربعة عشر مليون شخص في الولايات المتحدةالأميركية. 
وقد تمت الدراسة على مجموعة من القرود التي أحدثت لديهاحالة يأس جراحي باستئصال المبيضين، حيث اعتبرت هذه القردة بمثابة نموذج يمثلالإنسان في حالة اليأس، وخلال الثلاث سنوات التي استغرقتها الدراسة التي مولهاالمعهد القومي للصحة في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية تمت تغذية خمسة وأربعين قرداًعلى واحد من ثلاثة أنواع من فول الصويا، الأول فول الصويا مع الإيزوفلافون، والثانيفول الصويا من دون الإيزوفلافون، والثالث فول الصويا من دون الإيزوفلافون ومعالبريمارين (Premarin)، وهو معالجة إستروجينية شائعة. 
وقد ضمت كلمجموعة خمسة عشر قردا، وقام العلماء بعد ذلك بفحص النسيج الدماغي للقردة في كلمجموعة بحثاً عن التغيرات البروتينية التي تميز داء الزهايمر. 
وقالت كيم إن فريق بحثها وجد القليل فقط من التغيرات البروتينيةالمرتبطة بداء الزهايمر في أدمغة القرود التي تناولت فول الصويا مع الإيزوفلافونمقارنة مع المجموعتين الأخريين. ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الوظيفة الشاذة لبعضالبروتينات في أدمغة المصابين بداء الزهايمر تؤدي لانخماص بنية وهيكل الخلاياالعصبية. وقالت كيم إن التغيرات التي لوحظت في هذه المجموعة لم تكن بدرجة التغيراتنفسها، التي شوهدت في أدمغة القردة التي تناولت البريمارين. وتفترض كيم بأنالايزوفلافون والإستروجين الحقيقي كالبريمارين يمكن أن يكونا مفيدين للدماغ، لكنيعملان بآليتين مختلفتين. ونحن بحاجة لمتابعة مزيد من الحيوانات وفحص أدمغتهالمعرفة كيف تؤثر التغيرات البروتينية على وظيفة الدماغ. وتوضح الدكتورة كيم بأنالنساء اللواتي تعرضن لحدوث نقص حاد في الإستروجين بعد سن اليأس، واللواتي منالمعروف تاريخياً أنهن يعمرن أكثر من الرجال، هن غالبا عرضة لداء الزهايمر، لكنالرجال معرضون أيضا للإصابة، وهم يستفيدون أيضا من تناول فول الصويا. 
ينظر إلى الاستروجين على أنه هورمون مؤنث، لكنه في الواقع ليسكذلك. فذكور الفئران من دون إستروجين لا تتطور بشكل طبيعي من ناحية السلوك الجنسيوالنزعة العدائية. وقد حذرت الدكتورة كيم إلى أنه يجب تناول فول الصويا مع الطعاموليس على شكل حبوب داعمة للتغذية، حيث من غير المعروف مدى المخاطر السمية لهذهالمواد. (البوابة)
ويمكن صنع الكثير من الأطعمة الشهية والمستساغةمن فول الصويا، كما يمكن أيضا صنع حليب الصويا، الذي يمكن تحويله إلى نوع لذيذ منالجبن.
ماهو حليب فول الصويا .... وكيف نحصل عليه ..... ومن أين ؟؟ 
هناك نوع من الفول يسمى بـ فول الصويا 
يعصر هذا الفول في معاصرخاصة , ويستخرج منه عصارة .... هذه العصارة تتكون من زيت وحليب يستخلص هذا الحليب ( حليب فول الصويا ) حيث يُفصل عنه الزيت , فيصبح صافيا ونقيا يعبأ في علب ذات أحجاممختلفة , و يباع في بعض محلات السوبر ماركت الكبيرة ... وهو معروف بنفس الإسم (حليبفول الصويا ) 
طريقة أخرى: لعمل حليب الصويا بنقع فول الصويا بالماءلمدة ساعات ثم ثرمه بواسطة خلاط كهربائي، يغلي المزيج، يصفى في كيس من القماشالأبيض والصافي هو حليب الصويا. 
و يمكن التغلب على الطعم الغيرمستساغ لحليب الصويا بإضافة القليل من العسل أو السكر أو العصير إليه ( إذا لم يكنمريض فقر الدم مصاب بالسكر) كما أن كمية لتر واحد وهي ماتعادل ( أربعة أكواب ) يمكنشربها على فترات متفرقة طوال اليوم .
لبن الصويا Soy - yogurt
انقع فول الصويا في الماء البارد لمدة 24 ساعة.
ضع 3 مقادير فول فيالخلاط مع 3 مقادير من الماء ثم دور الخلاط لمدة 3 دقائق.
أضف 5 مقادير ماء ثمأغلي الخليط مع التحريك حتى الغليان وقبل الفوران.
أطفئ النار وانتظر 30 دقيقةثم ضع الحليب في شاشة أو مصفاة للتصفية.
لصنع اللبن أضف ملعقة لبن عادي لحليبالصويا الفاتر وأترك في مكان دافئ ومظلم لمدة 24 ساعة. 
جبنة الصويا (توفو): التوفو يعمل بإضافة فنجان من الخل مع قليل من الملح على حليب الصويا فيتخثرويترك لمدة 45 دقيقة ثم يصفى في كيس من القماش، تشد فتحته ويوضع ثقل عليه لعدةساعات فيصبح قالب جبني توفو. هذا البرنامج الصحي يشمل
أهمية الصويا (حليبالصويا، التوفو، مكسرات الصويا) في حياتنا اليومية:
أفادت الدراسات والتجاربالتي أجريت على الصويا بأنه قد يفيد في بعض الحالات. غير أن النتائج التي توصلاليها العلماء في هذا الحقل ما تزال غير نهائية. أما الأسباب التي تبين أهميةالصويا فنلخصها فيما يلي : 
1. محاربة أمراض القلب. حيث أنه يخفف معدلالكوليسترول المرتفع حوالي 9%. 
2. يحافظ الصويا على العظام خصوصاً عظام النساءبعد سن اليأس. 
3. يساعد على محاربة سرطان الثدي. حيث تناول وجبة تحتوي علىالصويا يومياً، يساعد على محاربة سرطان الثدي، ومازالت الدراسات والتجارب تجرىللتأكد من هذه النقطة. 
4. كذلك يساعد على محاربة سرطان غدة البروستات . 
5. كذلك أفادت الدراسات أن تناول فول الصويا مرة أسبوعياً على الأقل يؤدي الى تفاديخطر الاصابة بسرطان القولون بنسبة 50%. 
6. يمكن أن يحمي من سرطان بطانة الرحمبنسبة 50% نتيجة الدراسات التي أجريت على نساء تناولن الصويا على أنواعه. 
7. يساهم في منع الاصابة بالسكتة القلبية، حيث أجريت التجارب على القردة والحيوانات،ومازالت تجرى التجارب والدراسات لتبرهن هذه النتيجة على الانسان. 
كما اثبتالعلماء الايطاليون التأثير الملاحظ لفول الصويا على معدل كولسترول الدم حيث كانتالمادة الكيميائية الموجودة في فول الصويا والمعروفة باسم "ليستين" Lecithin هيالتي تكسر الكولسترول في الدم.
كما أن فول الصويا مفيد جدا للنساء في سناليأس فهو يايساعد في المحافظة على الكثافة المعدنية للعظام عند السيدات اللاتيتجاوزن مرحلة اليأس اي انه يخفف من هشاشة العظام لدى النساء ويساعد على خفضالكوليسترول بنسبة 10% بشرط تعاطيه يوميا على شكل طعام او شرب حليبه ، كما انه غنيبهرمون الاستروجين الذي تفقده المرأة في سن اليأس 
وهو لا يؤكل ني لانه يسببعسر الهضم ينقع ويطبخ ويؤكل مثل الفول المدمس او يشرب حليبه ويستخدم زيته وهو مفيدللنساء حتى قبل الوصول لسن اليأي لانه يعطيهم نتائج افضل عند الوصول لهذة المرحلة 
فول الصويا قد يسبب العقم 
قال باحثون في مستشفى رويال فيكتوريافي بلفاست إن فول الصويا ربما يكون له صلة بالعقم لدى الرجال. وقال الباحثون إن فولالصويا يحتوي على هرمون الاستروجين الانثوي، الذي تتسبب الكميات الكبيرة منه في ضعفالحيوانات المنوية. 
وقالت الدكتورة لوراين اندرسون: "إن ما لايعلمه أغلب الرجال إن فول الصويا موجود في كثير من الأغذية التي يتناولونها يوميا. مثل البيتزا أو أي طعام اخر يتم إضافة ماء ساخن إليه من أجل تجهيزه". 
وأضافت اندرسون: "ستجد أن فول الصويا يشكل نسبة عالية في الأغذيةالجاهزة لأنه أرخص ويحتوي على أعلى تركيز من هرمون الاستروجين مقارنة بالأغذيةالأخرى". 
وقالت الدكتورة شينا لويس مديرة وحدة صحة الانجاب فيجامعة كوينز في بلفاست إن نتائج البحث واضحة. 
وقالت: "يبين التقريرإنه إذا تناول الرجال كميات كبيرة من أي منتج يدخل الصويا في تكوينه فسيضعف ذلك منحيواناته المنوية. وإذا كانوا يعانون بالفعل من مشكلة تتعلق بذلك فعليهم التقليل منتناول فول الصويا بكثرة". 
وأضافت الدكتورة لويس إن الطريقة الوحيدةلتجنب ذلك هو تناول الأغذية الطازجة. 
وأوضحت: "إذا تناولناالفاكهة الطازجة، وإذا صنعنا نحن الطعام الطازج بأنفسنا، والذي أعلم انه أمر صعب فيحياتنا الحالية، فنحن نعلم محتويات الطعام، على عكس الأغذية الجاهزة". 
كما حذر البحث من تأثير فول الصويا ليسفقط على الرجال البالغين،ولكن على الأطفال وربما قبل ذلك. 
وقالت اندرسون: "الوقت الحاسم فيذلك هو أثناء تكون الجنين وفي المراحل الأولى من الحياة وحتى البلوغ. حيث يمكن أنيؤثر فول الصويا على الحيوانات المنوية بل ويمكن أن يؤثر على نمو الجهاز التناسليبكامله، ويمكن أن تحدث به مشاكل في مراحل تالية من الحياة ويمكن أن يصل الأمر إلىالاصابة بسرطان الخصية". 
وحصلت الدكتورة اندرسون على المركز الثانيفي إحدى المسابقات الهامة على عمله في الربط ما بين الخصوبة لدى الرجال وهرمونالاوستروجين. 


ومن جانب آخر، قيل مؤخرا إن حليب الصويا يسبب بعضالتأثيرات الضارة بما فيها عرقلة نظام الغدد الصماء والدرقية، ولكن لم تجد دراسةأميركية جديدة أي دعم يذكر لتلك المزاعم بالرغم من أنه جرى التشكيك ببعض أوجهالدراسة فور صدورها. 
وأشارت بعض الدراسات على أن كميات معتدلة من مسحوقحليب فول الصويا تساعد على الوقاية من السرطان، في حين أن بعض الخبراء يعتقدون بأنالكميات الكبيرة منه تعرقل وظائف الغدد الصماء والدرقية ولا سيما عند الأطفالالرضع. 
هذا وأفادت دراسة حديثة نشرتها مجلة التغذية ، أن شرب حليبالصويا بانتظام يساعد في تخفيض ضغط الدم عند المصابين بارتفاع الضغط الشرياني. فقدوجد الباحثون بعد متابعة 40 شخصا مصابين بارتفاع متوسط في ضغط الدم، شربوا لتراواحدا يوميا من حليب الصويا أو من حليب الأبقار العادي لمدة ثلاثة أشهر، أن الأشخاصالذين استهلكوا حليب الصويا شهدوا انخفاضات كبيرة في قراءات ضغط الدم الانقباضيوالانبساطي، مقارنة مع الذين شربوا حليب الأبقار. 
ولاحظ هؤلاء بعدمرور ثلاثة أشهر، أن متوسط ضغط الدم الانقباضي، وهو القراءة العليا للضغط، انخفضبحوالي 18.4 ملليمتر زئبق، كما انخفض ضغط الدم الانبساطي، وهو القراءة السفلية منالضغط، بنحو 15.9 ملليمتر زئبق في المجموعة التي تناولت الصويا. 
ويرىالأطباء في جامعة ميتشيغان الأمريكية، أن هذا الانخفاض يشبه إلى حد ما الانخفاضالذي تسببه العديد من الأدوية الخافضة للضغط، مما يشير إلى أن شرب حليب الصويالثلاث شهور يكفي لإرجاع ضغط الدم العالي إلى حدوده الطبيعية. 
وعادة مايوصف برنامج داش الغذائي الذي يتألف من كميات كبيرة من الخضراوات والفواكهوالمكسرات ومنتجات الألبان قليلة الدسم وكميات قليلة من السكريات والدهون المشبعة،للمصابين بارتفاع الضغط، ومع الدراسة الجديدة، ينصح بحليب الصويا كبديل مثاليللألبان قليلة الدسم. 

الســـذاب

سَذاب ، فَيْجَن ، حَزاء ، فيجل ،الخُفْت 
الاستعمالات:تستعملأوراق السذاب لعلاج اضطرابات الحيض وتعتبر الأوراق وصفة ذات تأثير جيد على الرحموكمادة مجهضة، كما تستعمل الأوراق في علاج الالتهابات وخاصة التهابات الجلد وفيأوجاع البلعوم وآلام الأذن وآلام الأسنان وفي أمراض الحمى. كما تستخدم ضد الاسهالوضد فقد الشهية. 
وتستعمل أوراق السذاب على نطاق واسع في دول شرقآسيا كمانعة للحمل حيث يؤخذ ملعقة صغيرة من مسحوق الأوراق الجافة ووضعها في كوب ثميضاف له ربع لتر ماء سبق غليه ثم يغطى الكوب ويترك لمدة 15دقيقة ثم يصفى ويشرببمعدل كوب مرتين في اليوم.
ويجب عدم استعمال السذاب خلال الحمل حيثانه يسبب الاجهاض بالاضافة إلى كونه مانعاً للحمل. هل هناك أضرار جانبية لنباتالسذاب؟ نعم هناك أضرار خطيرة إذا أسيئ استخدام النبات عن طريق زيادة الجرعة حيث إنزيادة الجرعة تسبب القيء وتلف الكبد والكآبة واضطراب النوم، ودوار وهذيانواغماء.يجب عدم استخدام السذاب من قبل المرأة الحامل والأطفال تحت سن الثانية عشرة. ويجب عدم استخدامه أثناء فترة الرضاعة، كما يجب عدم استخدامه لأكثر منأسبوعين.
والسذاب عشبة معروفة تستخدم منذ القدم في علاج منبه مس من الجن ، وتأثير السذاب ثابت بالتجربة أنه يزعج الجان المتلبس بالإنسـانمسلما كان أو كافرا ، وذلك باستخدامه مع البخور والزيت والسعوط، بل أحيانا يكونسببا بـإذن الله تعالى في خروج والسحر المأكول والمشروب الذي في الرأسوالصدر.
ومن طرق استخدام السذاب لغرض علاج المس والسحر :
بعدشراء الشذاب ينظف ويغلى على النار مع مقدار كافي من الماء قارورة ونصف تقريباً منمياه الصحة الكبيرة لحزمة واحدة من الشذاب بعد وقت كافي ستلاحض ان رائحته تنتشربقوة وهي رائحة نفاذة حتى أن المريض يكره هذه الرائحة بل يكره شم حزمة الشذاب قبلإستخدامه. .
بعد أن يغلي يترك حتى يبرد بعد ذلك يصفى الماءويعبأ في القارورة ويمكن حفظه في الثلاجة وهذا الماء هو الهدف المطلوب ، وللعلم بعضالمعالجين يكون ماء الشذاب بجواره عند الرقية ويستخدمه عند الحاجه لرش المرضى أوللحالات المستعصية وهو كما أسلفت قبل ذلك ماء كاوي وشديد التأثير ومزعج جداً لهم. 
بعد الحصول على عصارة ( ماء ) الشذاب مصفاة يقرأ عليه آياتالرقية ويستخدم لدهن الجسم أو بعض أجزاء الجسم حسب الحاجة. يمكن إضافة قليل من ماءالشذاب الى زيت الزيتون الذي سبق القراءة عليه و يستخدم في دهن جسم المريض. يمكنإضافة القليل من هذا الماء الى كأس من العصير أو العسل ليشربه المريض للسحر عامةوالمأكول أو المشروب خاصةو. يمكن وضع القليل من ماء الشذاب مع المسك الأحمر( غيرمقروء عليه ) في فوطه نسائية وإستخدامها عند النوم لمن تشتكي من إعتداء عليها عندالنوم. بصفة عامه يستخدم مع المسك / مع زيت الزيتون / مع السدر المطحون للشرب وذلكللسحر المأكول أو المشروب كما. أنبه إلى أنه لا يستخدم فجأة لمن يشك أن به مس/ سحربل بعد الرقيه وثبوت السحر واستخدامه بنسبة بسيطة ثم الزيادة عليها وهكذا على قدرتحمل المريض. 
كما يمكن استخدام السذاب سعوطا بعد تجفيفه وطحنه .
دهن الفيجن : 
يستعمل دهن الفيجن ( السذاب ) يأخذ جزء من أوراقالشذاب مع جزئين من زيت الزيتون ويسد عليه في زجاجة محكمة ويوضع في الشمس مدة أسبوعبعد ذلك تصفى بقماش وتؤخذ وقت الحاجة . 
شراب الفيجن 
لتر منالماء في أوقية من الفيجن ( السذاب ) أذا كان غضا أفضل . وثلاثة أواق زيت زيتونوأوقية من حب الخردل وأوقية من حب الرشاد وأوقية من عاقر قرحا يطبخ الجميع في الماءويصفى فهو مفيد وجيد إذا شرب بمقدار ملعقة كبيرة كل صباح . وذلك للأمراض التالية : 
وجع المثانة والكلي والساقين وإدرار البول وتحليل الرياح . 
أما وجع الظهر فيدهن به مع الشراب . 
وفي وجع الإذنيقطر فيها بجانب الشرب . 
وفي الصداع والصرع يقطر في الأنف بجانبالشرب 
ومما ذكر في كتب الطب القديم :

مانع للشهوه ــ يقطعالمني ــ يخرج ما في البدن بالبول ، يقوي المعدة وينفع من الفالج والرعشة والقولون، وهو جيد مـجرب إذا ما تبخر به أو تزيت به أو استعط به من به مس من الجن .
الجرعات : 
* مقدار درهم ــ ثلاثة دراهم ( 10 غم ) يطبخ مع ماء ويشرب معملعقة عسل عند الحاجة .
* مقدار ربع ملعقة صغيرة من السذاب المطحون 3 مرات فياليوم لمدة اسبوع .
* يوضع ورقه في أنف من به مس ومـا يسمى بـأم الصبيان ينفعه .
* يشرب منه كل يوم وزن درهم .جيد لأوجاع العصب والمفاصل ، نصف أوقية شرب مندهنه جيد للرعشة ، والتشنج [الداء 35ــ39] .
* بذر السذاب جيد لتقوية المعدة [الداء 246]
* السذاب ينفع الطحال أكلا وشربا [الداء 269 ]
* السذاب وحبالغار والحلتيت ينفع من المغص [ الداء 331]
* بذر السذاب ينفع من الأوجاعالباطنه شربا [342]
* السذاب والحلتيت والمر يدر الطمث [439]
* بذر السذاب معالحبة السوداء يشرب منه مقدار درهم نفع لتقطير البول . 
* السذاب الأخضر والكندروخبث الحديد ، والقرنفل أيضا ينفع من تقطير البول . [395ــ398]
* السذاب ، شرابالليمون ، القرنفل ، الزعفران ، مصطكى ، هيل ، المر ، النعناع ، التمر الهندي معالعسل شربا ينفع الغثيان والقيء 
* السذاب مع دبس التمر يبري من الصرع مجرب . التذكرة 215 
* السذاب مع دبس التمر مع الزعفران ينفع من الصرع والحزن والغضب . 
* السذاب يصلح لأمراض الرحم جلوسا في المغطس .
* السذاب يشرب منه كل يوم وزندرهم .جيد لأوجاع العصب والمفاصل .[الذاء 35 ـ 39]
* السذاب نصف أوقية شرب مندهنه جيد للرعشة [الداء 35ــ39] 
أجود السذاب الناشف: ما كان أخضرَاللون ، ذو رائحـة عطرية نفاثة ، حيث أنه يوجد عند بعض العطارين سذاب قديم لا لونله ولا رائحة فهذا ليس بجيد ولا فائدة منه ، وعند شراء الأعشــاب يجب ملاحظة أنتكون نظيفة وخالية من الشوائب . اما اضراره فهو يسبب الاجهاض ويجب عدم استعماله منقبل الحوامل وزيادة المقادير منه تسبب التسمم.

الســـــنا
السناالمكي " السنامكي 
الاستعمالات:
الطبالقديم يعتبر السنا من النباتات القديمة جدا المستخدمة في العلاج حيث استخدمت فيزمن الفراعنة وكانت تسمى في ذلك الزمن باسم "جنجنت" وقد ورد ضمن عدة وصفات فرعونيةلعلاج بعض الامراض في البرديات المصرية القديمة، كما كان يستخدم على نطاق واسع فيعهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث ورد ذكره في عدة أحاديث، فقد رواه ابراهيم بنابي عبلة قال سمعت عبدالله بن ام حرام وهو ممن صلى مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلمفي القبلتين يقول "عليكم بالسنا والسنوت فان فيها شفاء من كل داء الا السام" اخرجهابن ماجه في السنن، واخرج ابن السني وابونعيم في الطب النبوي عن عائشة رضي اللهعنها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "لو كان في شيء شفاء من الموت لكان فيالسنا".
وقد قال الموفق عبداللطيف البغدادي في الاربعين الطبيةونقلها عنه ابن القيم والسيوطي "السنا دواء شريف مأمون الغائلة، وقريب الاعتدال،لأنه حار يابس في الدرجة الأولى، يسهل الصفراء والسوداء، ويقوي جرم القلب، وهذهفضيلة شريفة فيه، وخاصيته النفع من الوسواس وتشنج العضل وانتشار الشعر، ومن القملوالصداع العتيق (المزمن) والجرب والبثور والحكة، واذا طبخ في زيت وشرب نفع من أوجاعالظهر والوركين".
وقال الرازي عن السنا "السنا والشاهترج يسهلانالأخلاط المحترقة وينفعان من الجرب والحكة". وقال عنه ابن البيطار "إذا خلط بالحنافإنه يسود الشعر وأجوده المكي، ينفع من الشقاق العارض في البدن وينفع من الصداعالمزمن ومن البثور والحكة". وقال عنه داود الأنطاكي "السنا تبقى قوته سبع سنين وهوحار يابس يسهل الأخلاط ويستخرج اللزوجات من أقصى البدن وينقي الدماغ من الصداعويذهب البواسير وأوجاع الظهر".
أما الطب الحديث فقد قامت أبحاثكثيرة على أوراق وثمار السنا وأثبتت تلك الأبحاث فائدة السنا كأفضل مسهل بالإضافةإلى تنقية للدم والفتك بالفيروسات والفطريات وأنتجت شركات الأدوية كثيراً منمستحضرات السنا، ويعتبر نبات السنا أحد النباتات المهمة المسجلة في دساتير الأوديةالأوروبية والأمريكية والهندية والصينية وهناك مستحضرات عدة تسوق في جميع أنحاءالعالم، وهناك استعمالات داخلية للسنا وأخرى خارجية نذكر منها ما يلي:
1) لاشك أن السنا من أفضل الملينات إن لم يكن الإطلاق ذلك لأن مفعوله لا يبدأ إلا فيالقولون حيث يتم تحلله بواسطة البكتريا القولونية وعليه فإنه لا يؤثر على المعدةوالأمعاء الدقيقة ولا يؤثر بالتالي على امتصاص الغذاء بعد فترة الإسهال كما تفعلبعض المسهلات التي يحدث بعد استعمالها خمول لحركة الأمعاء فيحدث الإمساك بعدالإسهال مما يضطر المرء إلى معاودة استعمال المسهل والتعود عليها، كما لا يسببالسنا تقلصات في الأمعاء كما تفعل المسهلات الأخرى، كما أن من محاسن استعمال السناأن الشخص يسطيع أن ينظم الوقت المريح لاستعماله فتأثيره المسهل لا يبدأ إلا بعد مابين 8- 12ساعة من تعاطيه ولا يمتص من الأمعاء، ويستعمل السنا على هيئة مطبوخ أومنقوع أو على هيئة أقراص وهي متوفرة في الصيدليات.
2) يوجد حالياًفي الهند مستحضر مكون من محلول مائي مركز من السنامكي حيث تستعمل لتنقيةالدم.
3) يوجد استخدام جديد يستعمل ضد الفيروسات وتكاثرها حيث تم استخلاصراسب بروتوني من نوع السنا المعروف باسم سنا سيام وأعطى نتائج 100% لوقف نموالفيروسات.
4) تم استخلاص جلوكوزيدات من نباتي فيستولا ودكورا واستخدمت ضدالفطريات.
أما الاستعمالات الخارجية فيمكن استخدام منقوع أوراق السنا علىهيئة حقنة شرجية للأطفال كمسهل وذلك باستعمال منقوع 1جم لكل سنة من العمر، أماالكبار فنسبة الحقنة الشرجية من 10- 15 جم لكل 500 مليلتر منالماء.


يجب عدم استعمال السنا في حالة وجود سدد بالأمعاء وفيالالتهابات المرضية الحادة في الأمعاء وفي حالة التهاب الزائدةالدودية.
الجرعـة :
تعتبر الجرعة المتوسطة اليومية ما بين 0.5 إلى 2 جم تؤخذ على هيئة منقوع في كوب ماء دافئ ويترك لمدة عشر دقائق فقط ثميصفى ويشرب أو تنقع الكمية في كوب ماء بارد لمدة ما بين 10- 12ساعة ثم يصفىويشرب.
نقلاً عن جريدة الرياض الاثنين 21 ربيع الأول 1425العدد 13107 السنة 40
عن عُتْبَة بْن عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عَنْ أَسْمَاءَبِنْتِ عُمَيْسٍ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم سَأَلَهَا بِمَتَسْتَمْشِينَ قَالَتْ بِالشُّبْرُمِ قَالَ حَارٌّ جَارٌّ قَالَتْ ثُمَّاسْتَمْشَيْتُ بِالسَّنَا فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم لَوْ أَنَّشَيْئًا كَانَ فِيهِ شِفَاءٌ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ لَكَانَ فِي السَّنَا . روه الترمذيوابن ماجة وأحمد. وفي رواية : "عليكم بالسنا و السنوت فإن فيهما شفاء من كل داء إلاالسام و هو الموت " (حديث حسن) انظر حديث رقم: 4067 في صحيحالجامع.??????
فالسنا عشبة معروفة عند الأطباء والعطارين وتستخدمكعلاج ملين ، وقال عنه أهل المعرفة بأنه مأمون الغائلة يقوي القلب، وينفع منالوسواس السوداوي والصداع العتيق والبثور والحكة والصرْع ويسهل بلا عنف .
ومن طريق استخدام السنا: تكون بوضع مقدار من السنا حوالي "20 غم" في لتر من الماء ويفضل أن يضاف إليه قليل من الزنجبيل والتمر الهندي والحبة السوداءوزهرة البنفسج او البابونج وقليل من الهليلج ، ثم يوضع على نار هادئة حتى يغلي ،وبمجرد أن يغلي أنزله من النار ، واتركه حتى يبرد ومن ثم يصفى من الورق والتفل ( الرغوة) ، ويشرب منه المريض على الريق في أول استخدام كأساً واحداً ، وعندما يعتادعليه يشرب منه الكمية التي تتناسب مع عمره وجسمه ، يمكن إضافة العسل لتحليتهولزيادة الفائدة ، وبعد بضع ساعات يبدأ مفعول السنا في استفراغ جميع ما في البطن منفضلات .
وبإذن الله تعالى هو نافع في إخراج مادة السحر أو بعضها إذاكان السحر مأكولا أو مشروبا ومستقراً في المعدة أو الأمعاء ، وحبذا لو تكرر هذهالطريقة في كل أسبوع مرة لمدة شهر وفي كل أسبوعين مرة في الشهر الثاني وفي كل ثلاثةأسابع مرة في الشهر الثالث.
وكان السنا يصفه العطار في السابق معالعناب والخرنوب والزبيب والكزبره والورد والهليج والتين وزهرة الخطمي وزهرة الضرمزهرة البنفسج ويغلى بالماء لمن يشتكي من أمراض المعدة والقولون .
ونبات السنامكي استخلص منه العلماء مادة فعالة يصنع منها عقاربرجاتون وسينالاكس وهما يعدان من أفضل الأدوية المعروفة كملينات ومضاداتللإمساك.
وقد قامت شركات الأدوية في العصر الحديث بتركيب العديد منالأدوية التي تحتوي السنا ونذكر منها: 
أدوية تحتوي على السنا فقط وهي :
- برسنيد puresenid .
- سناكوت sennakot .
أدويةتحتوي على السنا وعلى بعض المواد الضرورية الخرى وهي :
- أجيولاكس ( Agiolax ) 
- سينتولاكس ( syntolax). 
- ميوسينم Mucinum.
- جليسينيد glisennind .
ولا شك في أن السنا من أفضل الملينات ؛ وذلك لأنمفعوله لا يبدأ إلا في القولون ، حيث يتم تحلله بواسطة البكتيريا القولونية . ولذافإنه لا يؤثر على المعدة ولا على الأمعاء الدقيقة ، ولا يؤثر بالتالي على امتصاصالغذاء كما تفعل معظم الملينات والمسهلات . ولا يسبب إمساكا بعد الإسهال . 
ولا يسبب السنا تقلصات في الأمعاء كما تفعل معظم المسهلات الأخرى . وقد يحدث منه مغص خفيف سرعان ما يزول . ويبدأ تاثيره المسهل عندما يصل السنا إلىالقولون ويستدعي ذلك من 6 الى 12 ساعة أو أكثر . 
وعلى الرغم أنه لايمتص السنا من الأمعاء وبالتالي لا يؤثر على الجنين ، وكما تقول الموسوعةالصيدلانية ( Martindale , , فإن الأم المرضع تستطيع استعماله لأنه لا يفرز فيلبنها من خلال الثدي كما يجب عدم استعمال السنا من قبل المرأة الحامل وكذلك المرأةالمرضع .
ويقول البروفسور سبلر وهو من الخبراء العالميين فى هذاالمجال -في مقال له "إن أكثر الأدوية شيوعا في معالجة الإمساك هي الأدوية المستخلصةمن نبات "السنا". وفي القولون تقوم تلك المركبات بتحريض أعصاب القولون على القيامبحركة إجمالية، يتبعها مرور البراز بشكل طبيعي .
يوجد فيالسنامكي مواد فعالة تسمى (سناسويد-أ و سناسويد-ب) وهذه تعتبر من المواد المسهلةواستخدامها بشكل كبير ويومي يسبب اضطرابات وارتخاء في غشاء الأمعاء مما يؤدي إلىمشاكل في المستقبل لأنه يسبب إسهال مستمر ثم إمساك حاد ، وإن استعمال مركبات السنابشكل غير متكرر " مرة في الأسبوع " وبجرعة صغيرة لا يؤدي عادة إلى تاثيرات جانبيةذات أهمية، وخاصة عند المسنين.

GIF
الشبه[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/XPPRESP3/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG] Alum )
وتسمى ( الصُرافه ) أو ( شب الفؤاد ) وهو مادة تشبه ( الملح الحجري - ملح الليمون ) فيالشكل لكنها في الطعم تختلف ، وتباع في محلات العطارة .
خلطة لوقف العرق تحتالابط ... 
المقادير :- 
شب أو شب الفؤاد (150 جرام ) - تراب المـسك (15 جرام ) - مصطـكى ( 10 جرام ) - صمغ عربي ( 1 جرام ) - بودرة أطفال خالي منالعطر ( 150 جرام ) . حسب الرغبة اضافة ( بودرة الياسمين أو الفل 15 جرام ) أو أينوع من الروائح الطيـبة . 
طريقة الاستعمال :- 
تطحن الأعشاب جيداحتى تصبح كالبودرة ثم تخلط وتستعمل بقطعة من الأسفنج تحت الابط .

 المسك
يعتبرالمسك ملك الأطياب والمسك كلمة عربية هي اسم لطيب من الأطياب القليلة التي مصادرهاحيوانية, وقد وردذكر المسك في القرآن الكريم في وصف الأبرار اذ يقول عز وجل تعرففي وجوههم نظرة النعيم, يسقون من رحيق مختوم, ختامه مسك, وفي ذلك فليتنافسالمتنافسون .
المسك في التاريخ:
ثبت في صحيح مسلم عن أبيسعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال: "أطيب الطيب المسك" وفي الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها : "كنت أطيب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل انيحرم ويوم النحر, وقبل ان يطوف بالبيت بطيب فيه مسك.
والمسك ملكانواع الطيب واشرفها واطيبها وهو الذي يضرب به المثل بين الاطياب جميعها لأنه يسرالنفس ويقويها ويقوي الأعضاء, الباطنة جميعها شربا وشما والأعضاء الظاهرة اذا وضععليها.
والمسك الجيد كان يوضع في أنية خاصة به تسمى (النوافج) ومفردها نافجة مصنوعة من الذهب او الفضة او النحاس, ثم تملأ بمسحوق المسك وتوضع فيردهات قصور الخلفاء والأمراء فتعطرها بأريجها ورائحتهاالذكية.
ويتكون المسك في غدة كيسية يبلغ حجمها حجمالبرتقالة في بطن نوع من الظباء يسمى غزال المسك وتوجد هذه الغدة بقرب الفتحةالقلفية للذكر ولا يوجد المسك في الاناث وفي هذه الأكساي يفرز الغزالمسكه.
يعرف غزال المسك علميا باسم Moschus moschi ferus وهو غزالطوله حوالي متر وارتفاعه من عند الاكتاف نصف المتر وشعره بني رمادي وطويل وخشن وسهلالكسر, وغزال المسك خواف, يسعى لطلب طعامه ليلا وهو سريع الهرب, لهذا يتعب الصيادونفي اصطياده وعادة ينصبون له المصائد في الأماكن التي يعتقدون تواجده بها. وغزالالمسك يسكن غابات الهملايا ويفضل أعاليها وتمتد مساكنه الى التبت والى سيبيرياوالشمال الغربي من الصين وأواسط آسيا عامة. تعتبر انثى الغزال البري كنز في عالمالعطور فهي المصدر الوحيدة للمسك الاسود حيث يقوم الصيادون المتخصصون بمراقبة انثيالغزال لفترة طويلة حتى يتأكدوا من حالتها الصحية ، وفي فصل مخصوص في السنه يقومهؤلاء الصيادين بإصطياد انثى الغزال البري مستخرجين من صرتها المسك الاسود الذييعتبر كتلة متجمدة من الدم. 
استعمالات المسك:
المسك ملك انواعالأطياب واشرفها واطيبها وهو الذي تضرب به الأمثال ويشبه به غيره ولا يشبه بغيره, وهو كثبان الجنة يسر النفس ويقويها وعليه فانه يستخدم في تثبيت أغلى العطور ليبقىرائحتها فواحة سنين طويلة ولذلك يستخدم كمثبت للروائح اما فيما يتعلق باستعمالاتهالدوائية فهي:
ـ يعتبر المسك مقويا للقلب نافعا للخفقان والأرياح الغليظة فيالأمعاء وسمومها. 
ـ يستعمل في الأدوية المقوية للعين ويجلو بياضها الرقيقوينشف رطوبتها ويزيل من الرياح.
ـ منشط للباءة وينفع من العلل الباردة فيالرأس.
ـ ينفع اذا أستعط به الزكام ـ من أفضل الترياقات لنهش الأفاعي . 
الحديديه اوخبث الحديد في وصفات الشعرتلاقوها
صمغكثيرا 
مسكبخور
مسكتراب
المسكالسائل
سكرنبات 
الكثيراء
مادة «الكثيراء» هي صمغ يستخرج من نبات عشبي جبلي اسمه القتاد ، له استخدام طبي لعلاجالسعال والاسهال، كما يستخدم في مستحضرات الادوية والتجميل، وينمو هذا النبات فيسوريا والعراق وايران وتركيا، ويستخرج عن طريق جرح فرع الشجرة ليخرج منها سائلويترك ليتصلب ويتحول الى قطع بلون العظام. ويتم تحضيرها لاستخدامها في الابرو «التعريق الرخامي» كمادة اساسية للرسم عليها، وذلك بنقلها في الماء المقطر لمدةثلاثة ايام وتصفى بعد ذوبانها لنحصل على سائل كثيف يسكب في الحوض الخاص بالرسم. 
وفي تذكرة ابي داود , الكثيراء : هي الطرغافيثا وهي صمغيؤخذ من شوك القتاد يوجد لاصـقاَ به زمن الصيف ، وهو نوعان أبيض يختص بالأكل ، وأخرللطلاء وأجوده الحلو الأملس النقي وهو معتدل أو بارد يأبس في الأولى ، يكسر سمومالأدوية وحدتها ويقوي فعلها ويصلحها كحلأ كانت او غيره ، وينفع بذاته من السعالوخشونة الصدر والرثة وحرقة البول والمعي والكلى وما تآكل بحدة الخلط ، والأحمر يطلىبه فيزيل الكلف والنمش ومع البورق والكبريت للجرب والحكة والبهق والبرص وينعمالبشرة وذا خلط الأبيض بمثله من كل من اللوز والنشا والسكر ولوزم . أكله سمن البدنتسمينآ جيدا ، إن شرب عليه اللبن وقد طبخ فيه النارجيل كان سرآ عجيبآ في ذلك ،والنساد بخراممان تعرفه وتكتمه ، وهو يضر السفل ويصلحه الأنيسون وشربته إلى خمسةوبدله الصمغ أ. هـ. 
لا يوجد في المراجع العلمية ما ينص على فائدتها للشعرأو بأنها تسبب السرطان وهي مأمونة الاستعمال . ولكن في الطب القديم والطب الشعبيتستخدم الكثيراء للشعر ولا خوف من استعمالها ، والطريقة الصحيحة لإستخدامها بنقعهافي الماء لمدة 24 ساعة ثم خلطها بالخلاطة ثم توضع على الشعر ، أو تذاب في الماء حتىتكون على هيئة جيلي ثم توضع على فروة الرأس فقط وتترك لمدة ساعة أو نحوها، وليسللكثيراء نسبة محددة وخاصة للشعر ، اما إذا كانت تستعمل داخليا فلها جرعات ونسبمحددة يجب عدم التمادي فيها. وأفضل أنواع الكثيراء ذات اللون الأبيض الشفاف النقيةمن " الشوائب واللون الأسود" وهي تباع على هيئة شرائح صغيرة أو كبيرة.
واحذر منالكثيراء المقلدة واحذروا من إدعاء بعض العطارين بأن هناك زيت للكثيراء حيث لا يوجدزيت للكثيراء على الإطلاق.

منقول للفائدة ( موقع الحواج ملفوف ـ اللخنةBrassica Oleracea
نبات معروف لايحتاج إلى وصف وهو أحد نباتات العائلة الصليبية، ويتميزبقيمته الغذائية المرتفعة
الكرنب غنى بالسكريات والفيتامينات والعناصرالمعدنية، فيوجد بـه فيتامينات (أ) و ك3 ، ب ، د ، هـ، ك. 
تنتشر زراعته في معظمدول العالم
يؤكل الكرنب محشوا ( الملفوف ) للحصول على قيمة غذائية عالية
يمكن استعمال أوراق الكرنب خارجيا على الجروح والقرحات والالتهابات وللمشاكلالجلدية وخاصة حب الشباب
أثبتت اختبارات حديثة أن أوراق الكرنب فعالة في علاجتقرحات المعدة
لعلاج التهاب القولون يغلي 60 جراما من الأوراق في 500 مل ماءلمدة ساعة ويشرب ثلاث مرات يوميا
*********
البقدونس
بقدونسPetroselinum Sativum
نبات معروف من فصيلة الخيميات، وهو نبات حولي، وقد انتشرت زراعته كنباتمطبخي حيث تستعمل أوراقه فى الطعام، وهو من التوابل المشهورة بالإضافة إلى فوائدهالطبية
البقدونس غنى بفيتامين ( ب ) وفيتامين ( أ ) وغنى بأملاح الكالسيوموالبوتاسيوم والحديد والكبريت والفسفور
موطنة الأصلي حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط
الأجزاء المستعملة الأوراق والبذور والجذور
البقدونس مجدد للخلايا، وفاتحللشهية، ومدر للعرق
تستعمل الأوراق الطازجة فى الطعام
منظف للجسم من السموم
يُعجل الشفاء من السيلان عند النساء
مفيد فى اضطرابات الدورة الدمويةواحتقان الثدي
يستخدم عصيره فى تنظيف الرأس والوجه
يغلى 50 جراما من النبات - البذور أو الجذور أو الأوراق - في لتر ماء لمدة خمس دقائق، أو تنقع لمدة ربعساعة، يشرب من هذا المغلي أو المنقوع كوبان في اليوم قبل الطعام لعلاج الرمل البوليواضطراب الحيض
يغلي قبضة من البقدونس ومثلها من الكرفس ومثلها من البنفسج فيكأس من الماء ويشرب صباحا على الريق كعلاج لطرد الديدان
يغلي 100 جرام منالبذور في لتر ماء ويستعمل كغسيل مهبلي لعلاج السيلانات المهبلية
تهرس الأوراقوتستخدم في عمل كمادات مطهرة وشافية للقروح والجروح والأورام والآلام العصبية
كما تستعمل الأوراق المهروسة في عمل كمادات على الثدي لعلاج الالتهابات وأمراضالرضاعة
هذا، وزيت بذور البقدونس يستعمل ضد الضعف الجنسي واضطراب الحيض والحمى
وللحصول على بشرة وضاءة جميلة للوجه يغسل الوجه صباحا ومساء ولمدة أسبوع بمغليقبضة من البقدونس في لتر ماء لمدة 15 دقيقة، ويستعمل هذا المغلي فاترا
لعلاجالوجه من الحبوب والبثور يغسل الوجه مرتين بعصير أو منقوع البقدونس
ينصحعلماء التغذية بأن يغسل البقدونس جيدا قبل استعماله، ولا ينقع في الماء، لأن النقعيذيب ما فيه من فيتامين "ج". 
********
الجـزرDaucus Satirus
ينتمي الجزر إلى العائلة الخيمية،ويوجد منه عدة أنواع، فمنه الأصفر والأحمر ، ولقد عرفه الإنسان منذ القدم، وأطالالأطباء القدامى فى سرد فوائد الجزر
بذور الجزر غنية بفيتامينات ب ، ج ، د ، هـوبعض الأملاح المعدنية منها الكبريت والفوسفور والصوديوم والبوتاسيوم والمغنسيوموالحديد
تؤكل الثمرة طازجة أو مطهوة
الجزر غنى بفيتامين ( أ ) الذى ينتجمنه الكاروتين المهم لتقوية العين
ويزيد الجزر من مقاومة الجسم للأمراض المعدية، ويفيد فى حالات فقر الدم والضعف العام
والجزر مهم جدا لتغذية الأطفال؛ فهويساعد على نمو الجسم ويعطيه المقاومة لكثيـر من الأمراض
يعطى الجزر للجسم حاجتهمن البوتاسيوم الذى يسبب نقصه تهيج الأعصاب
يستعمل الجزر في علاج القروحوالتسلخات الجلدية، وذلك بمزج كمية من العصير مع 8 أضعافها من مسحوق الفحم، ويتركالمزيج لمدة 24 ساعة للتخمر قبل الاستعمال، ثم يوضع مرة واحدة أو أكثر في اليوم فوقالقروح النتنة
الجزر مهم جدا لتغذية الطفل، فهو يساعد على نمو الجسم، ويعطيهالمقاومة لكثير من الأمراض ، ويستخدم الجزر في علاج كثير من أمراض الأطفال منها: 
السعال، وذلك باستعمال شراب الجزر الذي يحضر بطبخ العصير مع السكر
لينالعظام، يعطي الطفل ابتداء من الشهر الرابع بضع ملاعق من العصير يوميا
الإسهال،يستخدم في ذلك حساء الجزر، والذي يجهز بطبخ الجزر على نار هادئة لمدة ساعتين، بنسبةكيلو جزر لكل لتر ونصف من الماء، ويضاف إليه ثلاثة جرامات من الملح، ويقدم للطفلعوضا عن الحليب
تطهير الأمعاء، يقدم للطفل عصير الجزر نيئا أو مطبوخا لتطهيرالأمعاء من الديدان والجراث

معتمنياتنا للجميع بالصحة والسلامة والعافية .
*

----------


## Gold star

*في السلك يا مان
                        	*

----------

